# winterpokal und andere wintererlebnisse



## redblack (6. November 2008)

bin heute 6 h im jura rumgekurvt und hab die sonne genau 5 min (und auch nur schwach) gesehen, obwohl der wetterbericht nebelgrenze 800-1000m angesagt hat. war dann aber bei ca. 1300 m und die jurakette ist da maximal 1250. tja, man kann nicht immer gewinnen. spass hats trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## blaubaer (6. November 2008)

wie sieht es da in dieser region auf diesen höhen mit schnee aus ? noch was vorhanden ??

vom letzten Wo`ende, eingentlich war für mich das schon genug Schnee für diesen Winter  



auf knapp 700m.ü.M  





so und jetzt kann`s wieder wärmer und Frühling werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (6. November 2008)

@redblack: "Schönes" Nebelbild. 
Wir haben letzten Sonntag auf der Albiskette ein paar Kilometer durch den ersten Schnee geschrubbt und waren auf die Kälte noch nicht eingestellt, brr. Am Schweighof kehrt, dabei versucht, den wabernden Nebel aufzunehmen:


----------



## redblack (6. November 2008)

@blaubär
null schnee, aber happig dreckig. war auf der vorderen kette, zwischen biel und solothurn, route 44.
@ kerberos
war am di zwischen uetliberg und buchenegg unterwegs, null schnee.


----------



## kingtom (7. November 2008)

im nahen glarnerland war es gestern eigentlich herrlich. über dem nebel gar z.t. sonnig.  heute hab nur wenig zeit. werde also auch kaum aus dem nebel kommen. aber morgen mit sicherheit wieder...


----------



## RedOrbiter (7. November 2008)

Gestern 



Golzernensee im Madranertal Kanton Uri
Auf 1400 Meter ü.M.

Photolink

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (7. November 2008)

heute mit sonne pur, baden-luzern, von gnadenthal bis luzern direkt der reuss entlang.
15 km asphalt, 30 km kieswege, 15 km !!!!!!! singletrails.easy tour, aber einfach wunderschön.


----------



## kellibelli (8. November 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> heute mit sonne pur, baden-luzern, von gnadenthal bis luzern direkt der reuss entlang.
> 15 km asphalt, 30 km kieswege, 15 km !!!!!!! singletrails.easy tour, aber einfach wunderschön.



Hei, da möchte man sich direkt anschliessen. Fahre Morgen Luzern - Mutschellen und hoffe das das wetter genau wie heute ist.

Schönen Abend


----------



## redblack (8. November 2008)

heute rr, kloten-tösstal-ghöch-rapperswil-züri mit powergirl. schön wars und dann am abend noch nightride mit 18 anderen aus diversen schweizer wp-teams.


----------



## smohr (8. November 2008)

@redblack
Wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## Aison (10. November 2008)

Hmm am Samstag ist im Süden (Tessin) relativ freundlich und warm, bin mir gerade am überlegen, ob ich dort mit dem Rennrad Runde drehen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (10. November 2008)

Heute auf dem Heimweg...


----------



## redblack (13. November 2008)

so leute, mir ist es hier zu kalt, haue ab in die sonnenstube sa. 7.15 ab züri hb bis so. abend, übernachte in der jugi lugano/savosa für fr.26. wenn sonst noch jemand lust ohne warme kleider zu biken (15 grad) kann sich ja bei mir melden.


----------



## Aison (14. November 2008)

Gehe auch ins Tessin am Sonntag, aber mit dem Rennrad. Welche Runde ich fahre weiss ich noch nicht, aber ich moechte gerne mal von Bellinzona nach Varese und zurueck oder sowas. Falls jemand mitkommen will: Ich fahre einfach relativ zuegig ohne grosse Pausen im Grundlagenbereich (~29kmh schnitt) durch. Distanz um die 150km (bei obiger Strecke).


----------



## kingtom (14. November 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Gehe auch ins Tessin am Sonntag, aber mit dem Rennrad. Welche Runde ich fahre weiss ich noch nicht, aber ich moechte gerne mal von Bellinzona nach Varese und zurueck oder sowas. Falls jemand mitkommen will: Ich fahre einfach relativ zuegig ohne grosse Pausen im Grundlagenbereich (~29kmh schnitt) durch. Distanz um die 150km (bei obiger Strecke).




eine woche später wäre ich dabei. 

ich empfehle dir, so mehr oder weniger um den see zu fahren. die luino-seite ist am morgen schattig. auf der brissago-seite kannst du die sonne geniessen. dann arona (achtung, dort hatte ich meinen bisher schwersten velounfall ), sesto calende, verigate-travedona, gavirate, dann vor varese links hoch, richtung brinzio. absoluter leckerbissen...  dann luino und je nach lust und laune dem see entlang oder über ponte tresa, generi zurück nach bellinzona. einer meiner lieblingsrunden dort unten

mir hat (leider) meine frau das wochenende verplant  aber was macht man nicht alles, der liebe wegen


----------



## Aison (14. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> eine woche später wäre ich dabei.



Komme ich schon mit, falls das Wetter was taugt ^^ Dann können wir ja auch eine laaaange Strecke fahren  Alleine ist mir deine obige Variante etwas zu lang, ich kenne den grössten Teil schon.

Bin auch unter der Woche mal dabei, wenn da mal lust hast, einfach melden oder hier ankündigen.

grüsse
Ivo


----------



## kingtom (14. November 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Komme ich schon mit, falls das Wetter was taugt ^^ Dann können wir ja auch eine laaaange Strecke fahren  Alleine ist mir deine obige Variante etwas zu lang, ich kenne den grössten Teil schon.
> 
> Bin auch unter der Woche mal dabei, wenn da mal lust hast, einfach melden oder hier ankündigen.
> 
> ...



gut so, wenn's wetter passt vermutlich nächsten freitag  aber das sehen wir dann noch anfang nächster woche definitiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 950supermoto (16. November 2008)

Heute morgen auf dem Monte Bré (Alpe Bolla Runde). Hammer Wetter

Happy trails


----------



## Aison (16. November 2008)

Fuhr gestern von Zürich aus nach Deutschland, grenznahes Gebiet. Lockere kurze Runde 

Heute kam dann das "Zückerli", bei absolut traumhaftem Wetter fuhr ich von Bellinzona - Brissago nach Verbania. Von dort aus nach Domodossola. Dann gabs nenen kleinen Berg, rauf nach Santa Maria Maggiore und wieder runter nach Locarno - Bellinzona. Die ganze Strecke war ca. 177km, 1400Hm  Zeit ziemlich genau 6h.

-Aison


----------



## redblack (16. November 2008)

[email protected]
bin gerade aus dem tessin heimgekommen, war wieder einmal ein we der extraklasse. gestern alpe di bolla mit angehängter kleiner valle di colla runde und heute die grosse valle di cola runde (tesserete-bogno-san lucio-mt.bar-mt.croce-gola di lago-tesserete-lugano). singletrails bis zum abwinken. einfach der hammer.



oberhalb bré mit blick auf die bündner alpen



alpe di bolla



traumtrail im valle di colla



endloser trail zwischen san lucio und mt.bar


----------



## kingtom (17. November 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> [email protected]
> bin gerade aus dem tessin heimgekommen, war wieder einmal ein we der extraklasse. gestern alpe di bolla mit angehängter kleiner valle di colla runde und heute die grosse valle di cola runde (tesserete-bogno-san lucio-mt.bar-mt.croce-gola di lago-tesserete-lugano). singletrails bis zum abwinken. einfach der hammer.



sieht echt toll aus  macht lust nach mehr. wäre wohl auch noch möglich. im tessin soll es jetzt die ganze woche noch trocken sein. so wird es dort also auch noch keinen schnee geben. das könnte die uns die bikesaison noch ein wenig erhalten 

hmmm... soll ich jetzt diese woche mal mit dem rr oder mit dem mtb runter????


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

MTB, wenn du mich fragst


----------



## Aison (17. November 2008)

Meine Route mit dem GPS aufgezeichnet. Wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2008)

Ich glaube ich muss mir doch mal ein RR zulegen


----------



## farenj (17. November 2008)

Letzter Samstag auf dem Kamm von *Chasseral*, der König der jurassischen Spitzen.

Gute Woche unter dem Nebel...





Auf dem Kamm von Chasseral, gegen Neuenburger See und Romandie





Ein fantastisches Panorama: das Seeland, das Taffeland und die ganze Kette der Alpen





Von Chasseral gegen Sankt-Imer Tal, Freiberge und Frankreich





Der König: der Gipfel Chasseral gegen Weissenstein und Schwarzwald


----------



## FreundDerSonne (17. November 2008)

@aison und redblack
Tja - für die Familienväter sind solche Wochenenden nicht drin.
Aber irgendwann kann ich das auch wieder ...
War der Samstag noch erträglich (siehe farenj), so war es gestern nördlich der Alpen eine sehr graue, trübe, (hoch)neblige Angelegenheit - und kalt - so ein richtiger Überwindungstest.


----------



## De Vingard (17. November 2008)

FreundDerSonne schrieb:


> @aison und redblack
> Tja - für die Familienväter sind solche Wochenenden nicht drin.
> Aber irgendwann kann ich das auch wieder ...
> War der Samstag noch erträglich (siehe farenj), so war es gestern nördlich der Alpen eine sehr graue, trübe, (hoch)neblige Angelegenheit - und kalt - so ein richtiger Überwindungstest.


 
Über dem Nebel (ca. 1'100 m.ü.M.) hat es dann schon weniger Überwindung gekostet. Im Nebel 2° (gefühlte -5°), darüber 8° (gefühlte 15°) und Sonnenschein.

So sah es gestern in der Ostschweiz aus (Blick ins Rheintal Richtung Österreich vom Kamor):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreundDerSonne (17. November 2008)

Danke für das Salz in der Wunde. Bei mir war halt schon bei 850müM der Berg zu Ende. Typische Fehlplanung.

PS.: Von welchem Marathon hast Du die "klassische" Sponsorflasche?


----------



## De Vingard (17. November 2008)

FreundDerSonne schrieb:


> PS.: Von welchem Marathon hast Du die "klassische" Sponsorflasche?


 
Von gar keinem... Ich bin im Gelände so was von grottenschlecht, dass mir echte Biker wohl bei einem Marathon den Poppes versohlen würden.  Bin daher meist allein unterwegs, dann sieht niemand das Elend!


----------



## FreundDerSonne (17. November 2008)

Wieso Elend? Die meisten Marathons sind ja nicht sehr technisch.
Und dein Bike sah halt sehr nach Marathon aus (vor allem die edle Gabel).


----------



## kingtom (18. November 2008)

sodali... werte gemeinde

ich düse für freitag wohl ins schönere tessin. wetter sieht im gegensatz zu hier nicht soooo übel aus. will jemand mitreiten?


----------



## kis_omdh (18. November 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> sodali... werte gemeinde
> 
> ich düse für freitag wohl ins schönere tessin. wetter sieht im gegensatz zu hier nicht soooo übel aus. will jemand mitreiten?


andere leute arbeiten! ...hart!

ich zwar nicht, hab aber auch keine zeit. sa/so jemand? aison? como oder so?


----------



## Aison (18. November 2008)

Also ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag gehen, ist zwar relativ kalt, aber besser als im Norden. Samstag ist zwar auch eine Option, aber gleich zwei Tage.... ich weiss nicht. Alex möchte auch gerne mitkommen, er kann aber nur am Sonntag. Route möchte ich die fahren, die kingtom oben vorgeschlagen hat - also um Maggiore, aber über Lugano retour.

Aber wenn man das Wetter anschaut, müsste man theoretisch morgen Mittwoch oder am Donnerstag gehen, danach kühlt es stark ab.

grüsse


----------



## kis_omdh (18. November 2008)

mittwoch und donnerstag sind für mich leider nicht drin. wochenende bin ich gern dabei 8° und sonne passen mir immer noch besser als 2° und schnee/regen.

bin einfach noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich schon 200+km fahren will, noch ziemlich verschleimt im moment.


----------



## Aison (18. November 2008)

achwas, 200km sind ja nur 150km + 50km *lol*   ansonsten SAUNA und mal die blöden Bakterien loswerden.


----------



## FreundDerSonne (18. November 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> andere leute arbeiten! ...hart!
> 
> ich zwar nicht, hab aber auch keine zeit. so?



Na warte Bürschen, wenn smohr und ich Dich in Finger bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (18. November 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Also ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag gehen, ist zwar relativ kalt, aber besser als im Norden. Samstag ist zwar auch eine Option, aber gleich zwei Tage.... ich weiss nicht. Alex möchte auch gerne mitkommen, er kann aber nur am Sonntag. Route möchte ich die fahren, die kingtom oben vorgeschlagen hat - also um Maggiore, aber über Lugano retour.
> 
> Aber wenn man das Wetter anschaut, müsste man theoretisch morgen Mittwoch oder am Donnerstag gehen, danach kühlt es stark ab.
> 
> grüsse




darum geh ich am donnerstag, aber mit dem bike, sehrwahrscheinlich biasca-olivone-campo-passo cantopill-lucomagno-disentis-illanz. bin aber eh zu langsam für die jungen schnellen studis und die extremen. daher gehe ich wieder mal alleine.


----------



## Aison (18. November 2008)

das mit mi/do war nur so ne Theorie, zeit hab ich keine 

@kingtom
Freitag wär ich schon dabei, aber ich weiss nicht, ob es so gescheit ist 2x am Wochenende ins Tessin zu gehen ^^ Übertreiben will ichs nicht.

@kis_omdh
Soll ich noch Emma mitnehmen, so für die Motivation? Dann kann keiner der Herren Schwäche zeigen


----------



## Aison (20. November 2008)

das Wetter im Tessin kann man Samstag/Sonntag vergessen - auch voraussichtlich die nächste Woche ist dort nichts zu wollen. Bin mir wirklich gerade am überlegen, ob ich morgen kurz hin soll. Hab jetzt diverse Wetterberichte angeschaut. Da muss man mindestens bis Genua oder so, um in angenehme Bereiche zu kommen - vorallem wenn man nicht verpisst oder verschneit werden will.

@kingtom
Wo würdest du morgen ungefähr unterwegs sein?

grüsse
Ivo


----------



## redblack (20. November 2008)

war heute nix mit tessin, zu lange geschlafen. dafür gute alternative gefunden. baden-züri,der limmat entlang, dann auf den uetliberg und der albiskette entlang bis zum albishorn und von dort mit sonne und einem prächtigen sonnenuntergang nach zug und mit dem zug wieder nach hause.


----------



## kingtom (20. November 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> das Wetter im Tessin kann man Samstag/Sonntag vergessen - auch voraussichtlich die nächste Woche ist dort nichts zu wollen. Bin mir wirklich gerade am überlegen, ob ich morgen kurz hin soll. Hab jetzt diverse Wetterberichte angeschaut. Da muss man mindestens bis Genua oder so, um in angenehme Bereiche zu kommen - vorallem wenn man nicht verpisst oder verschneit werden will.
> 
> @kingtom
> Wo würdest du morgen ungefähr unterwegs sein?
> ...



morgen sieht das wetter noch nicht ganz soooo übel aus. ich möchte so gegen 9:00 unten losfahren. fahre mit dem auto bis zum migroscenter in cadenazzo. dort kann man gut das auto den ganzen tag stehen lassen. für die route hab ich 2 varianten: 

im gegenuhrzeigersinn um den see und dann über brinzio und so zurück nach luino, cadenazzo
oder aber von cadenazzo zuerst über den generi und dann ganz normal um den see im uhrzeigersinn

bin mir noch nicht schlüssig. sind beide ziemlich genau 200km. also etwas über 7h. tel-nr kommt via pn.


----------



## kingtom (21. November 2008)

wir sind wieder zu hause und ich habe mir auch schon den ranzen wieder vollgeschlagen. 

aison und ich prügelten heute um den lago maggiore und noch ein paar ecken und kurven hinzu, damit wir die 200km auch vollbrachten. 

super schönes wetter war es nicht. 8° beim start morgens um 9:30. dann aber bald immer zwischen 10° und 12°. am schluss noch ein kleines feines laues lüftchen aus norden voll gegen die fresse  der aison hat das richtig genossen 

er wird sicher noch das bild der gps-aufgezeichneten runde hier reinstellen 

also aison, super, gerne wieder. nächstes mal mit gefüllten 'grossbus'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (22. November 2008)

Route: Cadenazzo-Verbania-SestoCalende-Gavirate-Brinzio-Luino-PonteTresa-Ceneri-Cadenazzo
Distanz: 204km
Höhenmeter: 1510m
Unsere Zeit: 6h30min

War relativ schnell, man könnte es auch langsamer fahren  Und Pausen gabs soweit auch keine - aber war ja nicht anderes zu erwarten - wenn man sich mit einem Extremradfahrer einlässt . Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt wieder neue Ideen für Strecken. Die Strecke kann man teilweise sehr gut abändern und über andere Orte führen - hab da schon ein paar sachen gesehen.

Im Anhang ist noch die entsprechende Route für GoogleEarth.

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch einen "Google Earth Service Server" aufsetzen. Dann kann man eine kleine kml Datei in Google Earth öffnen. Über diese Datei werden dann immer die aktuellen Route geholt.

grüsse
Aison


----------



## blaubaer (23. November 2008)

winter und eiszeit pur  

heute...





kuze runde, grosse wirkung ... teilweise fror mir regelrecht die hose am sattel fest


----------



## MobilityFahrer (23. November 2008)

So gings mir auch. Komplett in Eis eingegossener Umwerfer inklusive. 3cm dicker Eisschlammpanzer am restlichen Bike.
Der erste Snow- und Iceride mit Spikereifen war aber richtig geil. Tolle Rutschpartie.


----------



## redblack (23. November 2008)

war ebenfalls unterwegs, von zürich-nach baden, über egelsee-rüsler, ganz oben gut fahrbarer schnee, unten gruuuuusig matschig, machte trotzdem spass. das bike ist schon in der badewanne. ab morgen verschwindet der matsch, dafür wirds rutschig und ich bin kein stolzer besitzer von spikesreifen, wird auch so gehen.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. November 2008)

Matschig, rutschig und spassig war´s. Jetzt bin ich platt.


----------



## Eddieman (23. November 2008)

Ich habs nicht so mit dem Schlamm.....mache andere Dinge lieber als Bikeputzen.

Ausserdem hats bei uns schön Schnee gegeben. Darum war heute Schneesport angesagt. Zuerst eine Stunde Schneeschaufeln bis die Garageneinfahrt wieder Schneefrei war danach eine Runde LANGLAUFEN. Spass hats gemacht. Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee noch ein wenig....


----------



## MobilityFahrer (24. November 2008)

Wieso putzen? Nach so einem Snowride ist das Bike doch blitzeblank. Wenn es abgetaut ist ...


----------



## Aison (25. November 2008)

Heute fuhr ich kurz mit dem Querrad auf dem Pfannenstil zum Pfannenstil-Hochwacht. Mittlerweile liebe ich das Rad  Fährt sich viel besser im Schnee als ein MTB.


Argh, und dieses Wochenende ist wieder sch.... Wetter im Süden, grml...


----------



## kingtom (25. November 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute fuhr ich kurz mit dem Querrad auf dem Pfannenstil zum Pfannenstil-Hochwacht. Mittlerweile liebe ich das Rad  Fährt sich viel besser im Schnee als ein MTB.
> 
> 
> Argh, und dieses Wochenende ist wieder sch.... Wetter im Süden, grml...



langlaufen passt mir jetzt fast noch besser  heute zum ersten mal wieder in diesem winter. übel, übel... an huarra krampf.

gut so, dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht überlegen, ins tessin zu fahren.


----------



## Eddieman (26. November 2008)

@Aison: Wieso in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah? 

In der Region Einsiedeln herrschen beste LL-Verhältnisse. Schnapp Dir ein paar LL-Ski und schon kann's losgehen.

Im Winter geht nichts über langlaufen. Gibt konditionell eine super Basis für den Frühling und ausserdem wird auch noch der Oberkörper und Rumpf trainiert.

Du würdest staunen wie man nach einem Winter mit LL im Frühling mit dem Velo schon die Berge hochrattern kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Ist das eigentlich schnell zu lernen ???


----------



## Eddieman (26. November 2008)

Da muss man sicherlich die beiden Laufstile (Klassich und Kkating) unterscheiden. Zum Anfangen soll der Klassische Stil einfacher sein, weil er näher bei der normalen Laufbewegung ist. Ich kann allerdings nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen, weil ich direkt mit Skating angefangen habe. 

Die folgenden Ausführungen beziehen sich also auf das skaten.

Einigermassen auf den Ski stehen und vorwärts kommen kann man relativ schnell. Vorkenntnisse vom Inline skaten oder Eislaufen sind natürlich von grossem Vorteil. Wenn man dann allerdings die Technik perfektionieren und und möglichst effizient laufen will, dann dauert das schon seine Zeit....

Empfehlen kann ich auf jeden Fall sich zu Beginn von einem guten Langläufer oder sogar LL-Lehrer anleiten zu lassen. Die Lernkurve ist auf diese Weise sicherlich steile, weil man so etliche Anfängerfehler vermeiden kann.


----------



## kingtom (26. November 2008)

da kann ich dem eddie zustimmen. 

ich hatte das glück und durfte das skaten im militär (freiwilliger sportfachkurs) lernen. 1 woche mit lehrer. eigentlich perfekter einstieg. wenn ich mir das alleine hätte beibringen müssen... ich wäre wohl nach 10min. wieder nach hause gegangen . aber so kann ich mich jetzt einigermassen vorwärtsbewegen. 

vom 'richtig sauber skaten' bin ich aber wohl noch meilenweit entfernt. ganz so einfach ist die richtige technik halt doch nicht. ich bin immer noch ziemlich langsam unterwegs und einfach gemütlich dahingleiten ist auch nicht wirklich einfach 

von daher kann ich aison natürlich auch gut verstehen. ich will meinen körper auch im winter immer mal wieder über 6, 7, 8h belasten. das schaffe ich mit langlaufen einfach nicht. aufgrund meiner schlechten technik ist das für mich viel zu intensiv. nach 2h bin ich hinüber . aber zur abwechslung ist es perfekt, vor allem, wie eddie sagt, weil man eben den ganzen körper beansprucht. 

und trotzdem mache ich jetzt heute lieber eine kleine schneeschutour


----------



## redblack (26. November 2008)

werde ich doch auch machen, aber kombiniert mit dem bike und dem zelt. ich freu mich auf einen schönen sonnenunter-und aufgang auf dem berg. langlaufen ist evt. freitag angesagt.


----------



## Aison (26. November 2008)

Hab absolut keine passende Ausrüstung und deswegen werd ich es auch lassen. In den Süden fahren kostet mich keinen Rappen, ausser evtl. den 4Sfr am Bahnhof fürs Schliessfach.

Dafür gabs heute wieder eine coole Ausfahrt mit dem Crosser. Nach 20min fahrt auf Schnee mit eisigem Untergrund: Platten. Natürlich wieder mal ein Nagelbrett  Dann 15min später fahre ich eine breite Kiesstrasse runter. Da kommt mir eine Frau mit nem Rudel Köter entgegen. Ich fange an zu bremsen und lasse die Cantis quietschen ^^ Die Hunde fangen an zu heulen, die Frau an zu kreischen  was für ein Gaudi  hab fast in die Hosen gemacht vor lachen  Da ich nach dem Radwechsel vergessen habe das Bremskabel wieder einzuhängen funktionerte nur die Vorderbremse und die quietscht krass (kis_omdh kanns bestätigen).
Kurz darauf treffe ich auf Frischi und noch paar andere vom Swisspower Team. Die sind ebenfalls mit dem Querrad am trainieren. Sie zeigen mir ein paar coole Quer Strecken (hammer!). Tja, danach gings dann bei Dunkelheit, dummerweise ohne Licht, der Glatt entlang wieder nach Hause.

@kis_omdh
Passt in deinen Rennradrahmen ein breiterer Reifen? Wenn ja, geb ich dir mal einen Satz Querreifen ^^ mal ne kleine Pfannenstiltour machen. Macht wirklich Spass.


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Nicht Radfahren aber ein perfekter Freeride Tag am Jakobshorn  DIe Abfahrt nach Teufi war der Hit, neben den Treeruns zur Mittlestation und die Talabfahrt durchs Bachbett  Mein armes neues Brett


----------



## redblack (27. November 2008)

ein paar impressionen von meiner kombitour (bike,schneeschuhe,zelt) auf den wildspitz


----------



## kingtom (27. November 2008)

hast du gleich da oben geschlafen  

ich war gestern auch mit den schneeschuhen unterwegs. traumhaft. bei solchen aussichten denk nicht mal ich ans velofahren 












ich war aber nicht alleine in luftiger höhe unterwegs


----------



## redblack (27. November 2008)

ja klar, sonst hätte ich den 15 kg rucksack nicht da hochstrampeln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (1. Dezember 2008)

Mal runter vom Sattel: Waren gestern an der Schweizer Premiere von *New World Disorder 9 - "Never Enough"* im Zürcher Mascotte. Was ich mir als chillige Sonntag-Abend-Zuschauen-und-Staunen-Veranstaltung vorgestellt hatte, war richtig anstrengend 
Beginn erst zwei Stunden nach Einlass. Startzeit war vorsichtshalber gar nicht angegeben, aber 2 Stunden im kalten Raum rumstehen hat alle genervt. Dann doch Start, nach wenigen Sekunden massive Bildprobleme ("_bei der Probe funktionierte das noch_"), die nach mehreren Laufversuchen durch neue Beamerverkabelung gelöst werden konnten. Nach also ca. weiteren 20min lief der Film endlich. Nach gut 30min Laufzeit stand das Ding wieder   Minutenlange Neustartversuche, dann die Durchsage: Wir kopieren jetzt die DVD, in ca. 10 Minuten geht's weiter.  - Seit 19:30 (Einlasszeit) da, um 22:30 eine halbe Stunde Film gesehen. Für uns Zeit zu gehen...
Vielleicht erzählt die Geschichte jemand weiter? singlestoph habe ich gesehen, insgesamt war's eh schlecht besucht. Sehr enttäuschend, das Ganze.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Dezember 2008)

Gestern in Andermatt, Lawinenkurs bei eher mässigen Wetterbedingungen (Wind, Schneefall, schlechte Sicht) aber viel Schnee 

Leider hatte ich noch mit meinem neuen Untersatz zu kämpfen 

Next Event:
Am 10.12 ist EOFT Filmvorführung im Volkshaus ich hoffe mit weniger technischen Problemen und einer besseren Planung


----------



## singlestoph (2. Dezember 2008)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Vielleicht erzählt die Geschichte jemand weiter? singlestoph habe ich gesehen, insgesamt war's eh schlecht besucht. Sehr enttäuschend, das Ganze.




hmmmm

hab ich dich auch gesehen?

erlebnis?

ja am morgen war noch parkmassaker

war mal wieder ziemlich schlecht im schuss 
am start wie immer sehr weit hinten dann in der 5. runde sturz, lenkerband kaputt, lenker krumm undsoweiter
damit war auch meine taktik , das rennen von hinten her aufzurollen ..... am ars*@

dafür hab ich wieder hordenweise bilder gemacht

da der basti , der war auch an dieser eigenartigen filmpremiere






der rest dauert noch etwas

wir haben auch erst am sonntag am parkmassaker von der premiere erfahren 

irgendwie fehlt uns hier in zürich ein unabhängiges infoportal,blog wasimmer
so wenig läuft gar nicht nur weiss scheinbar keiner was die andern so machen

ich überleg schon länger ob man hier vielleicht sowas wie das hier 
http://bikeportland.org/ hinkriegen würde

jemand der selbst nicht irgend ein bikeshop, event oder printmagazin betreibt 
der aber zeit hat an jedem event, pressekonferenz, gemeinderatsitzung zu fahrradverkehr und überhaupt bei jedem und allem was auch nur irgendwie am rand mit fahrrad zu tun hat vor ort ist und darüber berichtet ....

ob so jemand überhaupt zu finden ist und ob man solche leute dann überhaupt mag hier im coolen zürich ... hmmmmm


----------



## MobilityFahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Next Event:
> Am 10.12 ist EOFT Filmvorführung im Volkshaus ich hoffe mit weniger technischen Problemen und einer besseren Planung



Ist das der Film in dem hunderte Extremsportler in Unterwäsche durch die Berge hüpfen?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> hmmmm
> irgendwie fehlt uns hier in zürich ein unabhängiges infoportal,blog wasimmer
> so wenig läuft gar nicht nur weiss scheinbar keiner was die andern so machen
> 
> ...



Muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Person sein, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2008)

MobilityFahrer schrieb:


> Ist das der Film in dem hunderte Extremsportler in Unterwäsche durch die Berge hüpfen?



 Die haben bestimmt kalte Füsse bekommen 

glaube nicht, die treten da nur als Sponsor auf 

hier das Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (3. Dezember 2008)

bin auch da, wir sponsoren diesen anlass ebenfalls und verkaufen die tickets.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Person sein, oder?



überhaupt nicht (es kostet am anfang aber vorallem viel zeit und nerven, wirft kein geld ab undsoweiter da ist die koordination eines solchen dings wahrscheinlich einfacher wenn das eine onemanshow ist ...) ich hab aber etwas erfahrung mit organisation von dingen und glaube dass vieles einfacher ist wenn nicht zuviele leute dran beteiligt sind.

am anfang kann man damit auch nicht viel tolles aus einem solchen projekt ziehen ausser sehr viel arbeit

ich denke aber eine solche sache sollte unabhängig sein und nicht als promo für irgendeine firma, produkt , shop oder sonstwas, weil erfahrungsgemäss dann keiner mehr mitmachen will der da nicht dazugehört

wenn die sache irgendwann mal gross genug ist und gut funktioniert müssten sich auch sponsoren finden lassen (denen zu erklären dass sie sich da etwas kaufen das gut für alle ist das man aber nicht für sich alleine hat ist wahrscheinlich schwierig)

wichtig wäre dass das nicht in konkurrenz zu irgendwas positioniert und verstanden wird 
sondern als ergänzung oder informationssammelstelle ....
(das zu etablieren ohne dabei jemandem auf die füsse zu treten oder jemandem als konkurrenz zu erscheinen wäre die grosse herausforderung eines solchen projektes)

ich kenn ehrlich gesagt niemanden der sowas tun würde , bis jetzt
die leute die ich kenn haben zwar zum grossen teil irgendwas mit bikes zu tun aber meist schon genug andere projekte am laufen 

die sache müsste denke ich auf zürich begrenzt sein, wenn sich andere orte dann auch sowas leisten wollen kann man sich immer noch vernetzen , eine gewisse konzentration braucht es aber
klar könnte man sowas jederzeit ausbauen mit schon bestehenden portalen und voren verbindinden verlinken wasimmer


die person(en) die sowas macht sollten sehr sehr integrativ sein

ich wär da wahrscheinlich zu polemisch und zu ungeduldig, vorallem hab ich meinen shop der mich die nächsten paar jahre voll in anspruch nimmt



s


----------



## MobilityFahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> bin auch da, wir sponsoren diesen anlass ebenfalls und verkaufen die tickets.


Das passt.
Mal schauen ob ich Zeit habe.

Ich war übrigens am Freitag bei euch im Laden Thermopacks kaufen. Ich habe dich aber nicht gesehen. Schonwieder frei gehabt oder verstecken sie dich im UG?


----------



## redblack (4. Dezember 2008)

letzten freitag war ich auf meiner kombi-tour am wildspitz (siehe bilder), man kann ja nicht immer arbeiten.


----------



## redblack (5. Dezember 2008)

schneeschuhtour und zelten am flügespitz, wenig punkte, schönes erlebnis


----------



## kis_omdh (5. Dezember 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> schneeschuhtour und zelten am flügespitz, wenig punkte, schönes erlebnis


schön in der tat.

kann es sein, dass du in pfäffikon sz umsteigen musstest? wenn ja hab ich dich aus dem zug heraus kurz gesehen.


----------



## redblack (5. Dezember 2008)

genau so wars, 14.05 -14.14 auf dem bahnhof gewartet.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Dezember 2008)

War das Wochenende am Feldberg zum Langlaufen (und geselligem Beisammensein).
LL-Ski gewachst und los. Unten in Hinterzarten dann die böse Überraschung: Der Schnee pappt.
Falsches Wachs, bis zu 2 cm Stollen unter dem Belag und keine Abhilfe in Sicht. Die geplante Runde 
wurde gekickt (Fürsatz-Loipe) und sich zurück zur Hütte gequält :-(( Jetzt steckt der Kater in den Muskeln 
wie schon lang nicht mehr. Trotzdem ein guter Tag fürs Training und schöne Eisfälle entdeckt.


----------



## kingtom (12. Dezember 2008)

ich würde meinen, der winter hat uns im griff  nicht so meine liebste jahreszeit. aber mit bike und spikes auf die sattelegg ist trotzdem ganz nett. leider war aber die strasse zum grossen teil schwarzgeräumt  (sonst sind die beamten doch auch nicht so schnell...)


----------



## kis_omdh (12. Dezember 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> ich würde meinen, der winter hat uns im griff  nicht so meine liebste jahreszeit. aber mit bike und spikes auf die sattelegg ist trotzdem ganz nett. leider war aber die strasse zum grossen teil schwarzgeräumt  (sonst sind die beamten doch auch nicht so schnell...)


uuuuh, wenns mal so richtig schön gefroren ist zeig ich dir dann mal eine schöne abfahrt. quasi eine natürliche bobbahn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toster (13. Dezember 2008)

ist eigentlich jemand heute (samstag) abend am 6-tage-rennen?


----------



## smohr (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja 1800 vor Haupteingang...


----------



## kingtom (14. Dezember 2008)

ich geh am dienstag, der abschlussnacht, ans 6tagerennen.


----------



## smohr (14. Dezember 2008)

@kingtom
Dienstag bin ich auch da...

Meine Runde von gestern

Brugg-Aarau an der Aare entlang




Biberstein








Aarau


----------



## redblack (14. Dezember 2008)

he jungs, komme am di auch. wann und wo. heute war ich in rothenturm am skaten, hat mich fast weggeblasen (föhnsturm).


----------



## smohr (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin in den unnummerierten Plätzen zu finden... ab ca.1900


----------



## blaubaer (14. Dezember 2008)

sieht aus als hätte das mittleland nicht viel schnee 

kurze aber heftige runde heute 









Der Schnee reicht eine zeit lang ...


----------



## Aison (14. Dezember 2008)

War am Freitag und gehe noch Montag und Dienstag


----------



## nyquist (14. Dezember 2008)

Gestern Mittag auf dem Menzberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nyquist (14. Dezember 2008)

Und etwas weiter zwischen Oberlehn und Waldegg.


----------



## redblack (15. Dezember 2008)

ausnahmsweise auf der hausrunde die digicam dabeigehabt.


----------



## redblack (17. Dezember 2008)

freu mich auf den snowride heute nachmittag


----------



## Manchazek (17. Dezember 2008)

@RedBlack: Snowride heute nachmittag? Wenn wo? könnte mich anschliessen. Rüsler?
Gruess
Fred


----------



## redblack (17. Dezember 2008)

sorry, habe deine message erst jetzt gesehen, musste noch weg. vielleicht ein andermal.


----------



## Manchazek (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, easy..
So hats jedenfalls ausgesehen.









z.T. konnte ich die erste Spur ziehen, yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (17. Dezember 2008)

hab noch einen snownightride auf der baldegg gemacht, einfach traumhaft.


----------



## smohr (18. Dezember 2008)

Morgen Tessin 06.09 Zürich HB mit dem IR2257.
Fahr morgen mit dem Hardtail vorwiegend Strasse...


----------



## Vazifar (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich war heute auf der Lägern Hochwacht und habe deshalb auch wieder mal ein paar Bilder (und Winterpokal-Punkte )

Der "Eingang" zur Platform:





Mein treuer Drahtesel


----------



## cheggenberger (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Dezember bietet ja von Allem etwas.





[/URL][/IMG]
Nach dem Krapf-Bikecup Rennen Niederhelfenswil




Vollmondschneeschuhtour auf den Fähnernspitz




Etienne im Föhnsturm über dem Bodensee


----------



## smohr (23. Dezember 2008)

Viel Schokolade im Gesicht...

Auf dem 2. Bild ist der Säntis mit Antenne?

smohr


----------



## cheggenberger (24. Dezember 2008)

Genau, der gute alte Säntis mit den Schneefahnen des aufkommenden Föhnsturmes. 
Wünsche euch Allen schöne Festtage und hoffentlich keinen unfreiwilligen Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Christian


----------



## redblack (25. Dezember 2008)

war heute skifahren in grindelwald (first) wetter und schneebedingungen vom allerfeinsten.


----------



## schatzi2006 (26. Dezember 2008)

Heute mal wieder Winterbiken der anderen Art. 120 flache Kilometer in NO-Niederlande. Stahlblauer Himmel, stramme -2 Grad. Zum Glück erträgliche 3bf Ostwind. Ansonsten wäre es doch etwas arg frisch gewesen.
Endlich habe ich auch das passende Starrbike und das ganze gibt eine prima Grundlage. Da ist nämlich nichts mit bergab ausruhen.
Die nächsten Tage ist hier weiter schönes und kaltes Wetter angesagt.
Grüsse nach CH und bis bald.


----------



## smohr (26. Dezember 2008)

So, heute das erste mal seit Jahren wieder mit mp3 Player unterwegs...
Rückenwind 125km in 5h05min inkl. Fotos


Ihr dürft raten... wo...





















Für das letzte Bild hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht...
Wäre aber ein toller Sonnenuntergang in knall Orange über einem See geworden

smohr

P.S. Mp3 Player mit AC-DC Sound druffe sind dopping


----------



## Aison (26. Dezember 2008)

sieht aus wie AKW Gösgen und Aarburg

Hab auch noch was zum rätseln (temp ca. 17°C)
















grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (27. Dezember 2008)

Gösgen-Aarburg stimmen

Bei dir könnte das der Lago Maggiore sein bei Ascona?? ne Verbania...

smohr


----------



## Aison (27. Dezember 2008)

nicht ganz   Das erste Bild ist Menaggio - kurze Abfahrt vom Luganersee zum Comersee. Dann die beiden Gebäude unten stehen an der Seepromenade von Como.


----------



## redblack (27. Dezember 2008)

hey smohr, wunderschöne strecke, bin sie schon ein paar mal gefahren, aber noch nie im dezember, chapeaux und an aison fast die gleiche antwort, im sommer ist como verkehrschaos pur, schlechte luft (ozon) und nur autos, töff und eben chaos.


----------



## smohr (27. Dezember 2008)

@redblack
Wie gesagt, mit 30km/h Rückenwind geht das ganz gut


----------



## Aison (27. Dezember 2008)

@reblack
Ich würde nie im Sommer dort fahren, aber Winter/Frühling ists ok 

Die Strecke von Smohr ist meine Hausstrecke  Deswegen habe ich es sofort erkannt.


----------



## kis_omdh (28. Dezember 2008)

como ist schön bis die einheimischen ihre zweiräder aus dem winterschlaf hervorholen und man wieder sonnenbrillen tragen kann. ist leider schon früh der fall und dann ist fertig lustig.

@aison: beide gebäude sind schräg auf den bildern... das geht ja wohl besser


----------



## singlestoph (28. Dezember 2008)

hmmmm so schlimm ists da auch nicht

wer nicht damit umgehen kann kann da auch ganz nett mountainbiken

das letzte mal als ich da war war das wetter nicht ganz soooo toll











mit dem rennrad


----------



## redblack (29. Dezember 2008)

nehme mir morgen den creux du van vor, 9.54 ab bahnhof baden, geht auch mit hardtail.
also gut einpacken und mitkommen. fahre mit dem zug nach couvet und dann ca. 600 m höhendifferenz bis la soliat am schluss sehrwahrscheinlich schneebedeckt. abfahrt je nach verhaltnissen.


----------



## smohr (29. Dezember 2008)

Mach bitte Bilder.. viel Spass

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (29. Dezember 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> @aison: beide gebäude sind schräg auf den bildern... das geht ja wohl besser


Ich weiss, aber leider konnte ich keinen besseren Fotografen auftreiben. Der jetzige schaut manchmal einfach zu tief ins Glas.


----------



## Aison (30. Dezember 2008)

So, ich hab jetzt mal eine erste startende Version meines Trainingsprograms online gestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353906&page=2


----------



## Eddieman (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute meinen ersten 100er auf den LL-Ski gemacht und dafür gut 5.30h gebraucht. 

Die letzten 20km waren dann nicht ohne, vor allem als ich gegen den aufkommenden Föhn laufen musste. 

So lange Strecken machen aber auf dem Velo eindeutig mehr Spass, man kommt einfach weiter herum und ist nicht an die Loipe gebunden.


----------



## kis_omdh (30. Dezember 2008)

100 laufen, das ist lang... aber wetter stimmte heute ja wohl.

war biken, leider etwas spät dran, für mich gabs nur noch ein bisschen sonne (und dann kamen da noch die steckengebliebenen autos unterwegs dazu)





abfahrt.... real horrorshow...


----------



## redblack (30. Dezember 2008)

und ob das wetter stimmte, auch im jura vom feinsten, a.......kalt, aber sauschön. couvet-creux du van- couvet-neuchatel. die letzte halbe stunde vor dem creux du van auf schnee, praktisch alles fahrbar und vorallem war sonst kein mensch da oben, wo es sonst wimmelt. den spuren nach, war es wahrscheinlich die erstbefahrung nach dem grossen schnee.


----------



## blaubaer (31. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Bilder 


so, wünsch @llen einen guten rutsch ins 2009, 
bei dem Wetter draussen keine schwierigkeit 

und alles gute und etliche 1000km im 2009 ... 

gruss Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich tu jetzt mal so als wär ich nie weg gewesen...

Und wünsch allen nen guten rutsch


----------



## redblack (31. Dezember 2008)

boys and girls gnüsseds ond 09 gebet mer weder vollgas as usual. let's rutsch.


----------



## redblack (1. Januar 2009)

herrlicher skitag in airolo, pulver und wetter vom feinsten.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Januar 2009)

... anbei ein paar Föteli von meinem Neujahrsride im Basler Jura mit einem Freund aus dem *"Jura-Biker"-Team *(Rund um die Sissacher Flue) mit hohem Singletrailanteil und feinstem Powder. Die Bilder sehen zwar nicht so speziell aus, aber toll wars trotzdem. Zuerst wars ziemlich nebelig und dann immer sonniger. Was will man mehr. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## redblack (3. Januar 2009)

morgen kombitour bike and snowshoe wildspitz, 8.09 abfahrt zh hb. also bike und schneeschuhe einpacken und los.


----------



## k2r rider (4. Januar 2009)

habe ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tage (Bike-Tour Horw - Rothenflue - Buholzerschwändi - Horw). War herrlich!


----------



## singlestoph (4. Januar 2009)

hmmmm

vorgestern und heute crossrennen gefahren

beide male gaanz schlecht letzter im thurgau wollte ich auch die ganze zeit aufgeben .....
irgendwie hat noch einer aufgegeben und so hab ich einen elitepunkt und 10.- preisgeld gekriegt so hab ich immerhin die halbe nachmeldegebühr wieder reingeholt (für dass das ich etwas zu spät vorausbezahlt hatte...)

morgen ab nach italien zur singlespeed-cx-meisterschaft und am wochenende noch SM in wetzikon und dann fahr ich mal ne weile kein rad mehr ... hoffentlich

s


----------



## redblack (4. Januar 2009)

kombitour auf den wildspitz war genial, alles hat gepasst.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2009)

Ich war heute zum Nachmittag noch mal auf dem Albis ......


----------



## Manchazek (6. Januar 2009)

Kam leider nicht zum Nebel raus..
Einige von Euch werden wohl wissen, wo das hier ist:











Gruess
Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (6. Januar 2009)

@redblack
Tolle Fotos. Herrlich eingefangen.

Bist du da mit dem Liegerad hoch?

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## rsu (7. Januar 2009)

Schöne Eindrücke vom Albis


----------



## redblack (7. Januar 2009)

@ redorbiter, ein freund von mir kam mit dem liegerad mit, der fährt mit dem teil überall hoch.


----------



## Aison (11. Januar 2009)

Diese Wetter ist cool   Perfekt eisig und kein Matsch, da kann man so richtig gut rumfahren. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige vom WiPo Team, der noch ab und zu fährt? ^^


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Januar 2009)

Nö, das "Jura-Biker"-Team ist mit regelmässigen Night- und Snowrides auch den ganzen Winter über aktiv. Aktuell auf Platz 65.


----------



## redblack (11. Januar 2009)

heute mal auf langlaufski am chasseral.


----------



## singlestoph (12. Januar 2009)

Radquer SM in Wetzikon


----------



## 950supermoto (12. Januar 2009)

Hab Dich fahren gesehen und (als einer der wenigen...) angefeuert. Weshalb bist Du mit der Elite-Kategorie gefahren?

Happy trails


----------



## Aison (12. Januar 2009)

@950supermoto
Das war eine SM. Als lizenzierter Fahrer kann man nur in der Elite Kategorie starten  Und U23 ist Singlestoph eher nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 950supermoto (12. Januar 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> @950supermoto
> Das war eine SM. Als lizenzierter Fahrer kann man nur in der Elite Kategorie starten  Und U23 ist Singlestoph eher nicht mehr




Aha, alles klar  vor seiner Leidensfähigkeit... A propos, der Breu fährt auch noch an jedem Rennen


----------



## singlestoph (12. Januar 2009)

beat breu scheint jetzt mangels interesse von (wemauchimmer) als querfahrer zurückgetreten zu sein ....

in der elitekategorie hinterherfahren während er im B in die top 10 fahren könnte ....

schade eigentlich, er war nicht so schlecht und für sein alter richtig gut vorallem hätt ich gehofft dass noch ein paar kommen würden die denken dass sie das was der bräu kann noch lange ....

eigentlich machts ja auch spass und die paar alten säcke die sogar noch bei einer SM am start sind (bei normalen rennen sinds ein paar mehr) freuen sich über jeden der mitmacht 

wenn jetzt also der herr bräu wieder bei den masters fahren würde hätten wir da vielleicht auch wieder ein paar mehr zuschauer und die kids, frauen und junioren die nachher fahren auch ....


----------



## redblack (13. Januar 2009)

über dem nebel muss die freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein. heute schneeschutour im urnerland (eggberge).


----------



## Vazifar (14. Januar 2009)

Gestern Abend wieder einmal eine nebelfreie Mondscheinfahrt auf die Lägern Hochwacht gemacht und ... wieder einmal die Erkenntnis: Es lohnt sich eigentlich fast immer, den inneren Schweinehund zu bezwingen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Perfekt, ich beneide dich gerade etwas  Wir sollten un sda mal treffen


----------



## toster (15. Januar 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> Diese Wetter ist cool   Perfekt eisig und kein Matsch, da kann man so richtig gut rumfahren. Bin ich eigentlich der einzige vom WiPo Team, der noch ab und zu fährt? ^^



nein nein, bin jetzt gerade zurückgekommen von 10 tagen wintersportausbildung fürs studium  snowboard, off-pist,  eishockey, langlauf, telemark, sportrodeln, eisschnelllauf. war wirklich der hammer, aber jetzt gehts wieder aufs rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (15. Januar 2009)

toster schrieb:


> nein nein, bin jetzt gerade zurückgekommen von 10 tagen wintersportausbildung fürs studium  snowboard, off-pist,  eishockey, langlauf, telemark, sportrodeln, eisschnelllauf. war wirklich der hammer, aber jetzt gehts wieder aufs rad.



Oha, da hats aber paar pünktchen geregnet   Jetzt müssen wir dann mal ein RR "Tourchen" machen in Zürich. Ich hab ein neues und du endlich überhaupt eines


----------



## Bulldozer (17. Januar 2009)

Am Mittwoch in der Nacht bei Schneegestöber führte mich mein Nasen-Navi von Dättwil nach Lieli. Etwa 95 % konnte ich fahren, wo's zu steil hoch ging musste ich jedoch schieben/tragen und auch klettern war angesagt, denn es hatte einige umgestürzte Bäume. Es ging von Dättwil irgendwo durch bis zu einem Trampelpfad der mich knapp vor das Restaurant Rüsler führte. Dann kam der Höhenweg; zu meiner grossen Überraschung kreuzten mich um ca. 21:00 Uhr zwei Biker. Danach kam ein Trampelpfad der einem Stacheldrahtzaun entlang lang. Weiter ging's Richtung Egelsee; welcher ich aber leider verpasste. Schlussendlich ging's vom Hasenberg runter nach Mutschellen und dann kam auch schon Lieli.

Alles in allem ein tolles Erlebnis. Hier ganz grob wo's durch ging.


----------



## redblack (17. Januar 2009)

hey, mein hometrail, sag nächstes mal wenn du bei uns rockst, auch bei schnee eigentlich alles fahrbar. ich kann dir dann auch den egelsee zeigen.


----------



## Bulldozer (18. Januar 2009)

Werde ich machen  Weiss halt nicht ob du auch zu solchen (Un-)Zeiten wie ich unterwegs bist. Meist gehe ich früh morgens oder spät abends. Aber dank flexiblen Arbeitszeiten lässt sich vieles einrichten.

Jetzt wird's ja leider wieder für ein paar Tage wärmer, wenn der Schnee zurück kommt will ich aber wieder einmal gehen.

Wohne ja eigentlich ziemlich nahe am Hasenberg, doch bis jetzt war das das erste mal da oben.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2009)

Ich war am Wochenende zum ersten, aber bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal in Nendaz/Verbier. Die für mich erreichbaren oder fahrbaren Freeride Spots waren schon alle zerfahren, aber das Gebiet bietet schon genial viele Möglichkeiten . Auch die Aussichten sind super













Auch im Sommer bestimmt mal lohnend


----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2009)

gelöscht


----------



## blaubaer (25. Januar 2009)

schön war es heute  









43km 1000hm gibt 18winterpokalpunkte die eingefahren sind...


----------



## redblack (25. Januar 2009)

wunderschön war's heute, vorallem in den bergen. schneeschuhtour aufs furggelestöckli.


----------



## smohr (26. Januar 2009)

Warum hat die Lady da keine Haare


----------



## kingtom (27. Januar 2009)

wiedermal ein spezielleres wintererlebnis gab's am sonntag. 

guggscht du hier. 
spinnerei, aber eigentlich war's doch ganz schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (31. Januar 2009)

So, nach Fondue, Weisswein, Bier und Appenzeller wieder zuhause....
Unterwegs Glatteis im Wald und Fallholz.
Schwere Beine, viel Gelächter, ein toller Nightride

smohr


----------



## olev (2. Februar 2009)

am samstag auf dem chasseral. nebel bis 1350, darüber ein (etwas windiges) paradies.


----------



## redblack (3. Februar 2009)

das erste mal dieses jahr mit dem rennvelo, baden-luzern, ein ganz kleiner hauch frühling.


----------



## redblack (5. Februar 2009)

skifahren und nightairboarden auf dem hasliberg vom feinsten.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2009)

Wie ist es denn dort vom Schnee ??? noch gut, suche noch eine Destiantion fürs Wochenende zum Boarden


----------



## redblack (5. Februar 2009)

heute alle anlagen geschlossen wegen föhn, gestern war schneequalität gut, fürs boarden eher zu hart,wenn der föhn weiter so wütet siehts schlecht aus. war vor einer woche vor dem föhn (montag war auch zu) da, da waren die bedingungen fantastisch. fürs wochende würde ich eher in Wallis von den schneeverhältissen her, wobei das wetter ein grosses fragezeichen ist.


----------



## cheggenberger (6. Februar 2009)

heute der grosse Augenblick. 5 Wochen nach dem Ausrenken der Kniescheibe bin ich zum ersten mal aufs Velo gestiegen und konnte endlich das Knie genug biegen um ein wenig zu fahren. Unglaublich, mit wie wenig man zufrieden ist nach einer Verletzung. Hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder richtig das Knie belasten, ohne dass es anschwillt. Christian


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2009)

cheggenberger schrieb:


> heute der grosse Augenblick. 5 Wochen nach dem Ausrenken der Kniescheibe bin ich zum ersten mal aufs Velo gestiegen und konnte endlich das Knie genug biegen um ein wenig zu fahren. Unglaublich, mit wie wenig man zufrieden ist nach einer Verletzung. Hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder richtig das Knie belasten, ohne dass es anschwillt. Christian



hoffe ich doch auch für dich
 wie ist dein aufbauplan`??
auch gerne per mail
bin einfach neugierieg wie ein alldaybiker der immer auch zur arbeit das rad benütze sich wieder aufbaut


----------



## cheggenberger (8. Februar 2009)

na ja, vorerst ist nichts von mit dem velo zur arbeit. zurzeit fahre ich jeweils ca. 15 min flach in die Stadt und zurück, denn ich kann mein knie nur knapp genügend biegen. am dienstag habe ich termin beim doc und der physio. wenn sie grünes licht geben, gehe ich am mittwoch mit dem veloclub ins spinning und fahre mit wenig widerstand. dann sollte es wieder zur arbeit gehen. zuerst nur runter nach romanshorn und mit dem zug rauf nach st. gallen. ab mitte feb. hoffe ich dann, beide wege wieder fahren zu können. so ende monat sollte dann auch biken wieder möglich sein. wenn ich so lese, was die ostschweizer jungs des forums unternehmen, bekomme ich eh das kribbeln. in den frühlingsferien gehts dann ins tessin.
aber wie es wirklich geht werde ich sehen. auf jeden fall sollte ich aber auf den generoso marathon wieder richtig im saft sein, und dann kommt ja das 24h rennen. einen schönen sonntag wünscht, christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (8. Februar 2009)

Gute Genesung Cheggenberger...
Ich hoffe, dass ich bis zun Generoso nicht mehr so im "Saft" bin 

smohr


----------



## blaubaer (13. Februar 2009)

ach war das gestern schön ...


----------



## redblack (15. Februar 2009)

schneeschuhlaufen balmberg-weissenstein mit anschliessender schlittelfahrt nach oberdorf. wintererlebnisse pur.


----------



## Vazifar (15. Februar 2009)

... auch Schneeschuhlaufen - bei der Hulftegg  mit anschliessenden Aprikosen-Lutz im Panoramarestaurant Hulftegg


----------



## 950supermoto (18. Februar 2009)

So schön wars heute der Reuss entlang ;-) Happy trails


----------



## Aison (20. Februar 2009)

So, ich bin wieder zurück  Seit letztem Do bis heute war ich im Tessin und bin mit Kollegen ca. 1000km gefahren ^^ im grossen und ganzen eher locker. Mal schauen ob meine Fotos was wert sind (ich stell dann ein paar wenige rein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toster (21. Februar 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder zurück  Seit letztem Do bis heute war ich im Tessin und bin mit Kollegen ca. 1000km gefahren ^^ im grossen und ganzen eher locker. Mal schauen ob meine Fotos was wert sind (ich stell dann ein paar wenige rein).



für dich war das vielleicht locker


----------



## kingtom (23. Februar 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder zurück  Seit letztem Do bis heute war ich im Tessin und bin mit Kollegen ca. 1000km gefahren ^^ im grossen und ganzen eher locker. Mal schauen ob meine Fotos was wert sind (ich stell dann ein paar wenige rein).



und ich war dann sozusagen die ablösung. donnerstag bis sonntag. aber hat auch beinahe für 1'000km gereicht. naja, das wunderbare wetter musste ja ausgenutzt werden.  ach gott, war das schön , tat das gut, ohne handschuhe, mütze, überschuhe.... 

*ICH WILL FRÜHLING! JETZT! SOFORT!!! *


----------



## entlebucher (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Neid sei euch gewiss! 
Das wär doch mal wieder was, so ohne Spikes und kalte Ohren...

Aber jetzt muss ich euch kurz löchern:
Wie sah es denn mit dem Schnee aus im Tessin, ab welcher Höhe musste man auf den Sonnenseiten mit Schnee im Gelände rechnen?


----------



## Aison (23. Februar 2009)

@kingtom, ich gehe glaub ich nächstes Wochenende gleich nochmals, aber eher locker. Ist noch wer dabei? @kis_omdh? @kingtom? sonst wer? ^^


----------



## kingtom (23. Februar 2009)

Aison schrieb:


> @kingtom, ich gehe glaub ich nächstes Wochenende gleich nochmals, aber eher locker. Ist noch wer dabei? @kis_omdh? @kingtom? sonst wer? ^^



samstag vielleicht, allenfalls, evt.... morgen runter, abend zurück. kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. wenn das wetter hier einigermassen passt, bleib ich hier. erholungswoche  da sollte ich nicht schon wieder 6-7h auf dem göppel sitzen. 

mal sehen, vernünftig zu sein fällt mir ja nicht immer so leicht


----------



## kingtom (23. Februar 2009)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Mein Neid sei euch gewiss!
> Das wär doch mal wieder was, so ohne Spikes und kalte Ohren...
> 
> Aber jetzt muss ich euch kurz löchern:
> Wie sah es denn mit dem Schnee aus im Tessin, ab welcher Höhe musste man auf den Sonnenseiten mit Schnee im Gelände rechnen?



ich war nur auf der strasse unterwegs. (wie fast immer... )

für's geländereiten bist du wohl definitiv noch einiges zu früh. die strassen sind auch bis ca. 800m schön frei und trocken. wohl auch noch höher. aber abseits  da hat es dann doch noch ordentlich schnee. in 2-3 wochen könnte es aber schon ganz gut aussehen, so wie das wetter für die nächsten tage vorausgesagt wird.


----------



## Aison (23. Februar 2009)

Also die Strassen sind sauber, auch bis 1200m ^^  Bin am letzten Tag noch kurz das Onsenone Tal gefahren


----------



## Aison (23. Februar 2009)

Bild1: Comersee oberhalb von Menaggio Richtung Osten




Bild2: Comersee Richtung Norden




Bild3: Luganersee - Vicolo Morcote




Bild4: Höhenweg zwischen Ponte Tresa und Luino (traumhaft, aber ohne GPS unmöglich zu finden)


 

Bild5: Luino von oben (am Ende das Höhenweges)




Bild6: Lago Maggiore kurz nach Brissago




Bild7: Onsernone Tal kurz nach der Abzweigung vom Centovalli




Bild8: Eingeschneites Auto in höheren Lagen des Onsernone Tals




Bild9: Kurz vor Spruga (Ende des Onsernone Tals)




Bild10: Spruga auf 1200müM


----------



## cheggenberger (23. Februar 2009)

Na ja fürs Gelände braucht es noch viel Sonne. Auf Cardada (1350) oberhalb Locarno geben sie noch eine Schneehöhe von 180 cm an und das ist auf der Sonnenseite. Also Geduld ist angesagt, aber die Trailzeiten kommen schon noch und ich freue mich auf die Osterferien. Wir gehen dann den Generoso Marathon abfahren. Christian


----------



## entlebucher (24. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Infos!

Meine Lust auf Frühling steigt bei den Bildern ins unermessliche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (25. Februar 2009)

freu mich auch auf den frühling, aber geniesse den winter noch in vollen zügen. zb. heute mit dem bike von altendorf bis bräggerhof und dann mit den schneeschuhen aufs stöcklichrüz und retour, dann mit bike bis wädi. schön wars.


----------



## redblack (28. Februar 2009)

apropos frühling, war gestern das erste mal im tessin in diesem jahr. angenehme 16 grad. bin bis kurz nach monte bre hochgefahren (1200 m) dann zu fuss im schnee bis cardada.


----------



## smohr (10. März 2009)

Bin schon seit ner Woche Krank... blöde Grippe
Dafür wirds Wetter aufs Wochenende besser und ich kann hoffentlich wieder fahren...


----------



## redblack (10. März 2009)

das wetter war schon die letrzten tage gut , zumindest im tessin......... .


----------



## kingtom (11. März 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> das wetter war schon die letrzten tage gut , zumindest im tessin......... .



das riecht schon ordentlich nach frühling.


----------



## Vazifar (12. März 2009)

Vollmondnacht Schneeschuhtour (Gestern) zwischen Hörnli und Schnebelhorn (bei der Hulftegg):












Jetzt kommt aber der Bike Frühling - oder ?


----------



## turo (12. März 2009)

mega


----------



## Echo (12. März 2009)

HDR, oder?
schöne Bilder!!!

Und das mit dem Tessin *zusammenpack und loszieh*
Haaach, hätt ich nur mehr Lohn und weniger Arbeitszeit!


----------



## smohr (12. März 2009)

@echo
ha, dass kennen wir... weniger Lohn bei mehr Arbeit...

@Vazifar
SUPER.....
Tolle Hasenspur vor Euch da im Schnee...(oder wart Ihr jagen??)

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2009)

1000 big points , sehr schöne Stimmung ... ich beneide euch


----------



## Green Epic (13. März 2009)

@Vazifar
die Bilder sind Wahnsinn, super schön


----------



## Mr. Svonda (14. März 2009)

@Vazifar: HAMMER Bilder, vor allem das erste 


Hatte heute eigentlich nach den Wettervorhersagen etwas mehr Frühling erwartet, hat aber trotz Schnee Spass gemacht 

Frenkendorf-Gempen-Bürenflue-Duggingen-Dornach-Arlesheim-Schönmatt-Frenkendorf - 36km/1100HM


snowy Marta









sah aus wie wenn'n paar Panzer durchgerollt wären


----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2009)

war heute auch unterwegs, mit meinem neuen Bike  , damit sind die ausfahrten kürzer, da man einfach viel zu schnell unterwegs ist, bergauf wie auch bergab 





und der schnee und matsch war gar nicht lustig, so ein einsauen macht kein spass danach


----------



## cheggenberger (17. März 2009)

Am Wochenende herrschten im Tessin bereits Temperaturen wie fast im Mai. Auf jeden Fall konnte ich das erste Mal kurz-kurz fahren. Aber in der Höhe hat es noch Riesenmengen von Schnee wie ihr auf den Bildern der Alpe Neggia sehen könnt. Etienne und ich haben es aber genossen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. März 2009)

Powder Riden beim Winterpokal 

Winterpokal Tour 
bei der Skitour Rosstock-Schnürstock
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNt3OEyzERU"]YouTube - Powder Abfahrt Skitour Rossstock Lidernen Schweiz/Switzerland[/ame]

Herrlichste Wetterbedingungen bei kompaktem Pulverschnee
Viel Schnee wie schon lange nicht mehr
Einfach genial
Idealer Ausgleich zum Mountainbiken





cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (18. März 2009)

warum in die ferne schweifen, das gute liegt so nah. reussloop bei superverhältnissen.


----------



## Vazifar (18. März 2009)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Lägern Hochwacht (856m). Der Forstweg ist völlig Schneefrei und sogar stellenweise trocken  Nächsten Samstag gibt's eine Kombitour zur langsamen Schneeentwöhnung (Bike- und Schneeschuhtour) auf den Wildspitz.





(Blick Richtung Boppelsen)


----------



## entlebucher (19. März 2009)

@vazifar: gigantisches bild!


----------



## pisskopp (19. März 2009)

super Bilder!!


----------



## Echo (19. März 2009)

Eindeutig Mordor!! Wusste gar nicht, dass das in der Schweiz ist, kraaassss!

Reussloop: Welche Strecke in etwa? War am letzten Samstag unten, aber ein Teil war nicht wirklich interessant, 50% tragen/gehen...najaaaaaaa.....


----------



## redblack (19. März 2009)

vom gnadenthal richtung bremgarten auf der rechten flusseite bis bremgarten und dann zurück auf der linken seite bis figö (fischbach-göslikon) alles trails, alles fahrbar. von gnadenthal bis luzern ebenfalls nur kieswege und trails, alles fahrbar. ideale frühlingsrunde, aber nur unter der woche, sonst zuviele rote socken und hunde.


----------



## Echo (19. März 2009)

Ah, ok, kenn ich...vom Gnödeli abwärts linke Seite ist es Müll, hab mich nur geärgert darüber, dass ich Bikeschuhe an hatte und nicht Wanderschuhe )


----------



## Bulldozer (21. März 2009)

@vazifar,

Geniales Stimmungsbild


----------



## Eddieman (21. März 2009)

@vazifar:  Da muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben: *Sensationelles* Bild!


----------



## Vazifar (21. März 2009)

Vielen Dank !  Morgen hoffentlich etwas weniger düster vom Wildspitz mit blauem Himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vazifar (23. März 2009)

Gestern sind wir (meine Tochter und ich) den Spuren von Redblack und RedOrbiter gefolgt und waren auf einer Kombitour (Bike und Schneeschuh) auf dem Wildspitz:






Bei 1050 Metern Höhe war schluss mit Biken 





Ganz unten Braun, oben blau


----------



## AmmuNation (24. März 2009)

Und wo hast du die Bikes stehen gelassen?


----------



## Kerberos (28. März 2009)

Sauwetter. Unwürdiger Pokalabschluss.


----------



## Eddieman (29. März 2009)

Sodele. Winterpokal fertig. LL-Saison auch fertig.

Bin heute ziemlich sicher das letzte Mal auf den LL-Ski gewesen. War eine super LL-Saison. Hat richtig Spass gemacht, dass es den ganzen Winter über so richtig Schnee gehabt hat in unserer Region

Jetzt hoffe ich auf wärmeres Wetter (Prognose sieht ja nicht schlecht aus), damit sich der Velo-km Stand schnell erhöhen möge.....


----------



## smohr (29. März 2009)

@Eddieman
Bei dem vielen Schneebei dir, wirds wohl etwas dauern, bis die Trails einigermassen trocken sind.
Bei uns drückt überall der geschmolzene Schnee wieder aus dem Boden.
Ich schätze mal, 2Wochen sollte es trocken bleiben bis dass trocken ist.

smohr

P.S. Laut meteo ist 1Woche schon mal auf sicher


----------



## Eddieman (30. März 2009)

@smohr
Da hast Du recht. Ich rechne das die Trails auf einer Höhe von 1000m frühestens ab Mitte April wieder schneefrei sein werden. Ich werde darum die nächsten Wochen mit gümmelen überbrücken. Die Strassen sind wenigstens aper und einigermassen trocken.

Heuer werden wir wohl sehr lange warten müssen bis die Bikepässe ab 2000m befahrbar sein werden, es sei denn es gibt einen schönen warmen Frühling und Frühsommer


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2009)

War gestern im Hinterland von Rapperswil unterwegs, ausser das es noch recht schlammig war, waren die Trails recht gut zu fahren.


----------



## redblack (1. April 2009)

so, das war mein wp abschluss, schwedentour 5 tage mit schneeschuhen und zelt in der unberührten natur unterwegs, erste nacht 33 minus und nur phantastisch,


----------



## redblack (8. Oktober 2009)

so, es wieder soweit. am 2. november beginnt der wp wieder und ich hoffe dass wieder zahlreiche swissteams dabei sind. freu mich schon auf die bilder und berichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2009)

Zürigemütlichbiker team ist schongegründet und hat schon 3 Mitglieder 

Ich hoffe das Käsefondue ist schon reserviert


----------



## singlestoph (9. Oktober 2009)

wäääääää

hörtmir auf mit winter

zuerst kommt jetzt noch der herpst

obwohl am sonntag ist ja schom wieder radquer .... hmmmmm


----------



## Monsterwade (9. Oktober 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Käsefondue ist schon reserviert


 Ist dafür die Teilnahme am Winterpokal Pflicht?


----------



## smohr (9. Oktober 2009)

ja!!


----------



## redblack (9. Oktober 2009)

hey smohr, nicht so streng........... . wieder hochwacht ? hat ja neuen wirt, adams family ist weg. scheint ein kooperativer mensch zu sein.


----------



## smohr (9. Oktober 2009)

"manbeachtedenSmeily"

Hochwacht ist angesagt, wieder mit 2Startzeiten. 1430 und 1700.
Ich mach dann ein eigener Thread auf.
Ich werd am Sonntag mal den SA 7.11 oder 14.11 angeben.

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (9. Oktober 2009)

Für alle Nicht-Schweiz-Natives:

Schaut mal unter "Swiss Immigrants", da wird Euch geholfen :->

Hier der Link: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/137

Jeder ist willkommen.

Gruss
Wadenmonster


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2009)

Hoi jetzt bin ich aber schon in meinem eigenen Team


----------



## redblack (1. November 2009)

also guten start und ich freu mich über viele bilder und tourenberichte.


----------



## Kerberos (2. November 2009)

und damit es nicht zu einfach wird, kommt pünktlich zum WP-Start der grosse Regen...


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2009)

Ja schade der hätte doch eigentlich schon gestern starten können


----------



## Green Epic (2. November 2009)

wie schön wenn man eine Rolle hat


----------



## blaubaer (8. November 2009)

unglaublich  lieg doch voll an letzter stelle im team 

konnte erst gestern die erst Bike WP einfahren


----------



## arminfle (8. November 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> unglaublich  lieg doch voll an letzter stelle im team
> 
> konnte erst gestern die erst Bike WP einfahren



nimms nicht tragisch; mein Einbruch kommt schon noch  das ist nur die Anfangsmotivation und vorallem war bei mir diese Woche nichts anderes los...


----------



## redblack (8. November 2009)

hey blaubär, kannst dich trösten, letztes jahr war ich am sonntag gesamterster und diesmal hab ich noch keinen punkt.


----------



## Kerberos (9. November 2009)

Nicht vergessen: Fondue-Nightride Zürich Samstag 14.11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. November 2009)

ganz so eng und schlimm seh das natürlich auch nicht  
ich weiss wie schnell das ganze vorbei sein kann, habs ja selber im WP 2007 erlebt 
ich roll dann dann das feld von hinten auf wenn der grooosse schnee kommt


----------



## redblack (12. November 2009)

zwei traumtage im tessin, von disentis über den lukmanier (1972m, schnebedeckt, minus 5 grad) nach biasca und dann ab lodrino ein supertrail dem ticino entlang nach bellinzona. heute vom ceneri  nach locarno-val osernone-valle vergeletto-gresso-locarno-bellinzona. ein bisschen viel asphalt.
highlights. abfahrt vom ceneri nach quartino, trails entlang der maggia und der melezza,
abfahrt von auresio nach cavgliano. leider fotoapparat vergessen. wird aber auch ohne unvergesslich bleiben.


----------



## Monsterwade (14. November 2009)

Hier mein neuer 150-CHF-Shanghai-City-Trail-Hunter 2.0 von Giant:





Die City-Trails hier sind gefährlicher als alles, was ich bis jetzt in den Alpen gefahren bin :-O

Viel Spass beim Fondue

Monster


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2009)

Na denn viel Spass in Shanghai


----------



## redblack (19. November 2009)

auch diese woche, zwei prächtige tage im tessin. gestern  ceneri-robasacco-monte tiglio-isone-gola di lago-tesserete-lugano und heute mendrisio-valle di muggio-alpe bumello-valle intelvi-porlezza-monte bre-lugano. sonne 15 grad und die trails für mich alleine.


----------



## redblack (22. November 2009)

heute morgen um halbzehn, gotthard 2080m, mehr schnee als erwartet und der südseiten- tunnel war am ende verschlossen, das hiess 15 minuten wieder hochfahren und das rennvelo durch den schnee zur tremola tragen und das kopfsteinpflaster runterrattern, zuguterletzt musste ich nach einer kurve einer toten, abgestürzten gämse ausweichen (foto hab ich mir und euch erspart). echt abenteuerliche tour.


----------



## Kerberos (24. November 2009)

Einen Tag lang Kopf lüften im Tessin. Montag Abend nach der Arbeit angereist, auf Chregus Empfehlung hin im Hotel&Hostel Montarina übernachtet - mit nur zwei Mann plus mein Bike im günstigen Massenschlag. Morgens gemütlich um 9 Abfahrt über den Brè, die Alpe Bolla auf den Monte Boglia und durch Italien über Castello zurück nach Lugano. 
Der GPS-Track war etwas schwammig. Wobei mir noch nicht klar ist, ob der original-Track ungenau ist oder meine Reduktion von 556 auf 500 Punkte schuld daran ist. Werde ich demnächst analysieren. 

Fazit: Lässige Tour und 16 Punkte


----------



## olev (30. November 2009)

leider war dies das letzte foto, dass der akku noch hergab... anschliessend gab's besten harsch, eisige winde, pflotsch bedeckte holzstufen und leider fliehende gämsen. war wohl die letzte bergtour per bike dieses jahr.


----------



## entlebucher (5. Dezember 2009)

Erster Snowride by day dieses jahr...
Im Entlebuch:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (5. Dezember 2009)

Next pix:





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aison (7. Dezember 2009)

wo im entlebuch ist das?


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Dezember 2009)

Endlich mal wieder in richtiger Natur unterwegs :->


----------



## Kerberos (14. Dezember 2009)

endlich mal wieder richtig boarden gestern. Kaum Punkte, aber glücklich.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder in richtiger Natur unterwegs :->


 
Dachte du wärst schon im warmen Süden


----------



## Monsterwade (15. Dezember 2009)

Erstmal ein bischen Schnee und Eis geniessen, bevor es ab 26. auf den Vulkan geht :->
Wie sieht's bei Dir aus? Hab für nächstes Wochenende noch Platz für Bike, LL, Ski, Tour.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe am Sonntag Lawinenkurs, weiss noch nicht genau wo, Aber Samstag geht, abhängig vom Wetter, bestimmt etwas  (Schneeschuh oder Snowboard)


----------



## redblack (15. Dezember 2009)

wenig punkte, dafür viel erlebnis. mit den schneeschuhen zum biwak auf die hüenderegg, wunderschöne abendstimmung, klirrende nacht (ca.15minus) und ein sternenhimmel vom feinsten, habe noch nie zuvor in einer nacht soviel sternschnuppen gesehen ( konnte mit wünschen gar nicht mehr mithalten).


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2009)

Perfekt, will auch  Brauch nur ne dickere Isomatte ..... und mich vielleicht mal langsam ran tasten 

Hast du eine spezielle "packliste"  und kannst du eine Isomatte empfehlen? gerne per PN


----------



## two wheels (18. Dezember 2009)

Da werd ich ja echt neidisch bei Euren tollen Bildern. Bin ich froh wenn das lernen und die Prüfungen endlich ein Ende haben und ich wieder auf die Piste kann...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauche noch einen Biwaksack


----------



## olev (20. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich ein punktesammler wär, hätte es heute wohl ca. 13 davon gegeben.


----------



## redblack (20. Dezember 2009)

zu kalt fürs bike, also ab auf die schneeschuhe. traumhafter tag am furggelenstock.


----------



## biker-rotscher (20. Dezember 2009)

Herrlich redblack!
Freue mich auf meine erste Schneeschuhtour in diesem Winter.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Dezember 2009)

leider keine Bilder aber ...

5 Stunden Snowboard und nicht 1 auch nur klitze kleine Abfahrt auf der Piste  leider gint es trotz frischen -15° nur 2 Punkte  Aber schön wars, naja bis auf die 3/4 Stunde Aufstieg ohne Schneeschuhen über einen Grad mit lecker Wind von links  Aber die Abfahrt danach hat den Aufwand gelohnt. Unverspurte Hänge und tiefer Pulverschnee .... (fast) besser wie Se*
Die letzte Abfahrt dann bis Grünenwald, über Almwiesen und durch Wälder  leider haben wir den Zug verpasst und musste so 30 min auf den nächsten warten .... was bei Schneefall und recht frischen Temperaturen auch nicht gerade ein Zuckerschlecken war  Aber ein super Tag mit einem Bergführer der sich im Gebiet auskannte 

So ich widme mich noch einem schönen Glas Rotem (Eymann) aus dem Keller und dann geht es ins Bett 

GN8 ihr lieben vom glücklichem aber müden Stefan

PS: Super Bilder RedBlack  bei uns war nur der Vormittag schön


----------



## Aison (22. Dezember 2009)

Für alle, die bei dem Wetter gerne Radtraining in der Halle machen wollen  Hier eine kleine Motivation:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b36Yi-Pb1wM"]YouTube- Kunstrad EM 2009 Carla und Henriette Hochdorfer[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (3. Januar 2010)

mt.bar einmal ohne bike dafür mit wander und schneeschuhen und zelt, auch reizvoll.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2010)

vom Sonntag ...


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2010)

bin ich der einzige der noch unterwegs ist bei diesem Schnee ?


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. Januar 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der noch unterwegs ist bei diesem Schnee ?


Nein, nein. 
Wir sind auch unterwegs, aber nur ein wenig anders...




Skitour für WP Punkte
Traumhafte Pulverhänge, aber verdammt kalt...


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (11. Januar 2010)

smohr und ich waren gestern auf der lägern unterwegs, digicam dabei und speicherkarte zu hause, war trotzdem sauglatt.


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> digicam dabei und speicherkarte zu hause,



ach das gibts bei anderen fotografen auch


----------



## smohr (11. Januar 2010)

Ja die Fotos "waren" echt super


----------



## Aison (12. Januar 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> smohr und ich waren gestern auf der lägern unterwegs, digicam dabei und speicherkarte zu hause, war trotzdem sauglatt.



Haha, ist mir auch schon mal passiert  aber zum Glück hat meine billig 100.- Digicam ein bisschen interner Speicher, der reicht so für 15-20 Fotos oder so ^^. Hier hatte ich die "teurere" Digicam dabei, leider hats trotzdem nicht gut funktioniert  

Die Eiszapfen sind über 3m lang ^^ leider nicht wirklich ersichtlich.



(für Originalbild klicken 8mb!)


----------



## hubabuba__ (12. Januar 2010)

Da hättest du halt dein Bike als Grössenvergleich in den Fluss schmeissen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (15. Januar 2010)

wildspitztour, ein bisschen fondueessen, ein bisschen schneeschuhlaufen und das über dem nebel, immer wieder schön.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2010)

ich gönne es dir 

Was machst du Samstag ??


----------



## redblack (15. Januar 2010)

schaffe.


----------



## biker-rotscher (16. Januar 2010)

War am Freitag mit den Schneeschuhen auf dem Kronberg im Appenzellerland. Ebenfalls über dem Nebel .
Bericht und Fotos auf meinem Blog.


----------



## smohr (17. Januar 2010)

Heute, rutschig lustige Runde über den Altberg.
Viel Eis auf den Waldwegen, aber auf den Trails war's noch gut griffig zum fahren.

smohr
P.S. Leider ohne Fotoapparat unterwegs....


----------



## redblack (18. Januar 2010)

wiedermal mit zelt und schneeschuhen unterwegs, diesmal zwischen dem berneroberland und dem entlebuch, wieder unglaublich schön und der biwakplatz war echt vom allerfeinsten.

















[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/555386]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Januar 2010)

@redblack

eins
zwei
drei: die sieben Hengste 
lecker

cu RO


----------



## redblack (29. Januar 2010)

snowbiken an der lä[email protected]: diesmal speicherkarte nicht vergessen.


----------



## smohr (31. Januar 2010)

Man... und ich hab schon die ganze Woche ne Erkältung
Naja, jetzt hat's ja nochmals Schnee und EIS gegeben....
da mach ich doch grad die Spikes-Reifen wieder druf

smohr


----------



## biker-rotscher (31. Januar 2010)

Spikes?
War am Samstag im Schnee. In paar Downhills die Schlittlerpiste runter. Natürlich mit Bike. War ein Gaudi .


----------



## redblack (1. Februar 2010)

wiedermal jura, ob mit bike oder schneeschuhen, immer eine reise wert. am fusse des chasserals.


----------



## pat (1. Februar 2010)

Es hat geschneit 

Gruss Pat


----------



## redblack (2. Februar 2010)

nachtschneebergvelofahren auf der baldegg


----------



## smohr (3. Februar 2010)

So, fertig Erkältung... heute 1.5h joggen...

Achja... im Coop gibts Schoggi-Stängeli Action... 50Stk 10.- 

smohr
P.S. hab 4 Pakete  gekauft


----------



## mzaskar (3. Februar 2010)

d musst du aber viel joggen


----------



## redblack (4. Februar 2010)

heute mal ne neue combi. mit dem bike vom bahnhof schwyz 1.30 h ins skigebiet ibergeregg, dann ein paar stunden boarden bei herrlichem schnee und viel sonne und am schluss zurück mit dem bike zum bahnhof schwyz. etwas kompliziert mit den ganzen geräten mit dem zug, aber ein schönes erlebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. Februar 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder meines ersten schweizer Winters posten 

Freeriding auf der Klewenalp letztes WE:


----------



## RedOrbiter (5. Februar 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> heute mal ne neue combi. mit dem bike vom bahnhof schwyz 1.30 h ins skigebiet ibergeregg, dann ein paar stunden boarden bei herrlichem schnee und viel sonne und am schluss zurück mit dem bike zum bahnhof schwyz. etwas kompliziert mit den ganzen geräten mit dem zug, aber ein schönes erlebnis.


@redblack
Hast du kein Foto wie du den Berg hochpedalst und das Snowboard hinten auf den Rücken geschnallt hast?
Ebenso wäre natürlich das Foto vom Snowboarden mit Bike auf dem Rücken interessant.... 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Februar 2010)

die nachtschicht war locker :d

also wieder mal nach langer zeit 
Die morgen danach runde, leider nicht die skipiste runter, denn diese woche haben die kits im dorf die sportwoche,das spital um die ecke   den üblichen stress
wie es auch sei freue mich auf das grün


----------



## daniel77 (7. Februar 2010)

Neuschnee und Sonne:


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2010)

Neuschnee und keine Sonne 













Sonntags in Davos Pischa 

PS: Die Snowboarder gehören zu einer anderen Gruppe, hoffe sie verzeihen mir die Bilder


----------



## biker-rotscher (7. Februar 2010)

Mal ein Bild von mir ...   ... ohne Autolärm in einsamer Stille.


----------



## redblack (7. Februar 2010)

neuschnee und sonne und 2 stunden aufs faulhorn laufen und 15 km nach grindelwald runterrodeln. wiedermal anderes gerät und wiedermal spass.


----------



## Kerberos (9. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sonntags in Davos Pischa



Hast Du die verrückten Snow Rider von Fear Nada gesehen?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

Nö war Sonntag dort  wäre bestimmt lustig gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (9. Februar 2010)

gestern bei wintermärchenverhältnissen in der surselva, schneeschuhlaufen und schlitteln.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2010)

neid  neid


----------



## smohr (10. Februar 2010)

Ha... und ich sitzt aufem Homtrainer


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2010)

ich nicht mal dort


----------



## redblack (12. Februar 2010)

schlitteln


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Februar 2010)

Fetten Sonnenbrand beim Langlauf in Langis geholt :-() 
Traumhafte Landschaft knapp über dem Nebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-rotscher (13. Februar 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> schlitteln
> 
> [VIDEO=4688]schlitteln



Gibt das auch WP-Punkte 

Ich war heute im Wintermärchen beim Schneeschuhlaufen.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2010)

sehr schöne Tour wie mir scheint, heute gehe ich auch schneeschuläufeln ... Nur das wo ist noch etwas offen, die sonne sollte schon zu sehen sein  evtl.Arvenbühl


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. Februar 2010)

Ich freue mich für euch und geniesse die tollen Pics.

Hatte am Mittwoch eine Nasenop(inwendig, sehe immer noch gleich hässlich aus) habe aber bis Ende Februar ein totales Sportverbot

Wünsche euch allen eine tolle unfallfreie Zeit, bleibt gesund und dem Swiss Native Team weiter soauch ohne mich

Speedy


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Februar 2010)

Na, dann hier noch ein Bild für Speedy vom heutigen LL in Langis und gute Besserung:


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Na, dann hier noch ein Bild für Speedy vom heutigen LL in Langis und gute Besserung:



Das esch scho fasch gemein


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2010)

Naja geht noch besser 


Garfield on snow


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (14. Februar 2010)

Toll wie ihr euch gegenseitig überbietet, aber mein Arzt hat mir alles verboten was meinen Blutdruck in die Höhe treibt. Also passt auf was ihr macht und denkt an meinen Blutdruck

Gruess vom Speedy mit noch einigermassen tiefem Blutdruck


----------



## daniel77 (15. Februar 2010)

Mörlialp vorletztes WE.









Klewenalp letztes WE:


----------



## Kerberos (15. Februar 2010)

ok, jetzt ich: 

_Crap Sogn Gion über Laax, 31.1.2010: _


 

_Flumserberg-Maschgenkamm-Panorama mit Nebelsuppe, 14.2.2010: 
_

 

_Flirtfaktor = 0 in der Maschgenlücke (aber draussen in der Sonne... ) _


 

_mehr Maschgenkamm: 
_


----------



## redblack (20. Februar 2010)

jemand lust morgen,boarden, ski oder schneeschuhlaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (20. Februar 2010)

Ja! Skifahren kann ich nicht, aber Boarden oder Schneeschuhlaufen sehr gern! Mit Dir als Guide zu neuen Gestaden!


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2010)

Ich gehe erst heute


----------



## Kerberos (21. Februar 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> jemand lust morgen,boarden, ski oder schneeschuhlaufen?



Hätte ich geahnt, was sich hinter dieser unscheinbaren Frage verbirgt, ich hätte gekniffen. Und ich hätte den perfekten Tag verpasst! 

Wir sind ab Brunni mit Schneeschuhen an den Füssen und Board auf dem Rücken hoch, umgekehrt bergab. Mein erstes Mal Snowboard-Freeriden jenseits von Pisten. Super fahrbar, wenige allzu schmale Passagen, keine Flachstücke. 
Wieder unten angekommen, sofort eine Bergfahrt gelöst. Ab Bergstation Nätschberg nur 300m gelaufen und schon das nächste Tiefschneeabenteuer. Ein grandioser Tag! 



 

 

 


Mehr Bilder dann von redblack


----------



## redblack (22. Februar 2010)

also, die kommen jetzt, ein hammertag in jeder beziehung. es war eine einzige freude.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2010)

Jetz kommt aber Neid auf  Ich war gestern in Meiringen Hasliberg ... sehr schön


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Februar 2010)

Samstag Langlauf:





Sonntag Biken: Schade, den ganzen Schlamm in Mund, Rucksack und Hose fühlt man
nur.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2010)

erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Velo


----------



## Kerberos (23. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Velo



Das ging ja dann doch schnell! Schön ist es. Und das Fritzz hat ja den Dämpfer in der Schusslinie wie das Genius, bemerke ich.  Da können wir dann um die Wette einsauen.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Februar 2010)

Hatten wohl die gleiche Idee mit dem Wiesenfoto 

Schönes Bike mit mächtig Federweg. Da sollten wir mal Freeriden gehen in Flims
sobald die Strecken dort schneefrei sind. Was meinst Du?

@ Keberos:
Glaube das sieht wie ein Dreckschutz aus:




Gruss
Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (23. Februar 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Glaube das sieht wie ein Dreckschutz aus:



Da habe ich mich gleich mal auf die Suche gemacht. cube.eu hat zwar nicht so eine coole Flash-Dreh-Page, aber auf anderen Fotos wird das Detail deutlicher: http://media.cube.eu/2010/action/action_big/Cube_2009_ZT_04_108.jpg

==> Ist nur ein ein Mini-Überroll-Bügel, durchlässig. Damit beim Rad-Ausbau der Dämpfer nichts abbekommt? Egal. "_Trailräuber und Spaßmaschine_" - ride on.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2010)

Werde mir mal ein Stück Schlauch ueber den Dämpfer hängen, quasi als Dreckdämpfer. Es gibt von cube auch einen Carbonschutz für ca 40 Euronen ...

In Flims müssen wir unbedingt mal hin, sobald Schneefrei  Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja vorher schon eine Gelegenheit zum Trailräubern


----------



## Aison (24. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder mal in einem Trainingslager und hab mir vorgenommen fleissig Fotos zu machen 

Ankunft beim Hotel, der Lastwagen mit den Fahrräder wartet schon, jetzt gehts ans ausladen






Auspacken und montieren





Erste gemütliche Trainingsfahrt über 120km und 2800hm (Wer kennt den Herr in rot?)
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/8/9/9/6/_/large/CIMG0436_small.JPG

grüsse 
Ivo


----------



## pisskopp (24. Februar 2010)

des cube sieht gut aus


----------



## RedOrbiter (24. Februar 2010)

Aison schrieb:


> (Wer kennt den Herr in rot?)
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/8/9/9/6/_/large/CIMG0436_small.JPG
> 
> grüsse
> Ivo



Fäbu?


----------



## Monsterwade (24. Februar 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ergibt sich ja vorher schon eine Gelegenheit zum Trailräubern



Bin zu allen Schlammtaten bereit :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2010)

schon Frühling im Tal (unglaubliche 16°C)




(immer)noch Winter auf dem Berg


----------



## Aison (24. Februar 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Fäbu?



Exakt


----------



## Aison (25. Februar 2010)

30° C





Teide





Neues FS01


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2010)

daniel77 schrieb:


> (immer)noch Winter auf dem Berg



eine woche später und die weisse seuche ist weg


----------



## daniel77 (28. Februar 2010)

wahrscheinlich weggeweht worden, bei den Sturmböen die es heute auf dem Gempen hatte. War heute auch oben, allerdings wieder mit dem Renner.


----------



## pisskopp (1. März 2010)

klarer rechtsträger,


----------



## smohr (1. März 2010)

Au man... heute mal wieder aufem bike.....
Was war ich faul

Hat echt gut getan....

Und Aison.... bisschen frech solche Bilder hier reinstellen


@redblack
Die 122Punkte sind bis ende Woche aufgeholt


----------



## rich.tisch (1. März 2010)

smohr schrieb:


> ......Die 122Punkte sind bis ende Woche aufgeholt


--> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer allgemeinen WP-Sammel-und-Aufholjagd-Feierabend-Nightride-Runde rund um Zürich, am Donnerstag vielleicht?
(... ich kram mal dazu wieder den richtigen Feierabendtouren-Fred raus und setz es dort auch rein  )


----------



## Aison (1. März 2010)

smohr schrieb:


> Und Aison.... bisschen frech solche Bilder hier reinstellen



Hab noch paar mehr 

Ich habe diese Woche sogar meine erste Freeride-Tour gemacht, ging ganze 3.5h. Zum Glück hatten wir einen professionellen Guide dabei, denn sonst hat man keine Chance die Trails zu finden. Die Strecken sind äusserst anspruchsvoll, für mich fast zu schwierig. Kollege hat noch ein 30min Video gedreht, ich stell dann mal was bei Youtube rein.


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2010)

rich.tisch schrieb:


> --> Wie wäre es denn mal wieder mit einer allgemeinen WP-Sammel-und-Aufholjagd-Feierabend-Nightride-Runde rund um Zürich, am Donnerstag vielleicht?
> (... ich kram mal dazu wieder den richtigen Feierabendtouren-Fred raus und setz es dort auch rein  )



Zur Not könnten wir ja durch Zürich rollern 

Ich habe ein neues Bike  un möchte fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (2. März 2010)

wäre dabei.


----------



## RedOrbiter (2. März 2010)

trotz lawinengefahr



hab ich mich nach draussen gewagt



Trails am Vierwaldstättersee


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## biker-rotscher (2. März 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> trotz lawinengefahr
> 
> 
> 
> .....



no problem! Ist ja auch nur Verbot für Fussgänger


----------



## redblack (4. März 2010)

iglubauen,schneewandern und schlitteln auf den fideriser heubergen


----------



## Aison (4. März 2010)

Du hast viel Schnee, ich zum glück keinen


----------



## redblack (6. März 2010)

heute auch kein schnee, aber sehr viel wind.


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

letztes WE auf der Klewenalp, der Schne war leider nicht so schön wie das Foto vermuten lässt


----------



## redblack (6. März 2010)

heute ist der schnee sicher besser, gehe mit schneeschuhen und zelt auf die hüenderegg.


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2010)

gehe Morgen mit dem Board raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (6. März 2010)

heute mehr schnee als gedacht, auch mehr wind und auch mehr kalt. darum mehr abenteuer.





















ach ja, runter konnte man dann fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gehe Morgen mit dem Board raus



ich auch , wird super


----------



## rsu (7. März 2010)

Board war heute die bessere Wahl (Flumserberg)  3h Powdern am Morgen...


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2010)

dito  Hoch Ybrig


----------



## daniel77 (7. März 2010)

Auch dito. 40cm Neuschnee auf der klewenalp


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2010)

man sollte sich doch mal verabreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (8. März 2010)

eggberge, zelten und schneeschuhlaufen. ganzes programm: in der nacht ca.15 minus, sturm, schneefall und heute sonne pur.


----------



## rsu (8. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man sollte sich doch mal verabreden



Gute Idee  Bei mir isses halt meist eher kein ganzer Tag wegen Nachwuchs.

Schöne Eindrücke redblack, war wirklich ein traumhafter Wintertag gestern.


----------



## clemson (8. März 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Gute Idee  Bei mir isses halt meist eher kein ganzer Tag wegen Nachwuchs.
> 
> Schöne Eindrücke redblack, war wirklich ein traumhafter Wintertag gestern.



da wäre ich am sonntag mitgekommen....alleine hatte ich koane lust..

hoffe du hasts genossen


----------



## daniel77 (8. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man sollte sich doch mal verabreden



gute Idee, Hoch Ybrig is von Basel aus auch nicht so weit


----------



## entlebucher (9. März 2010)

Mittelallalin





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2010)

schon etwas


----------



## smohr (10. März 2010)

Lieber als Stirnhöhlen zu und Nase verstopft
Mist...hat mir mir nicht gereicht um redblack einzuholen.....

naja... nächstes mal mehr Glück

smohr


----------



## biker-rotscher (10. März 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> Mittelallalin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6MMNyXfnT8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- saasfeedownhill-H.264 fÃ¼r Apple TV.m4v[/ame] 
Dürfte dazu passen.


----------



## Kerberos (10. März 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Dürfte dazu passen.


Cool. Von was für einem Gerät aus wurde das denn gefilmt?


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2010)

Beim nächsten gemeinsam Ausflug kann ich dich dann auch Filmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (11. März 2010)

Schaut ja schon witzig aus die vielen Biker auf der Piste  Mir reichen aber die Bike-Schneetouren auf den Uetliberg, im Gebirge dann doch lieber ein Board im Tiefschnee


----------



## biker-rotscher (11. März 2010)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Cool. Von was für einem Gerät aus wurde das denn gefilmt?



Das Filmchen ist natürlich nicht von mir 
So wie ich herausgefunden habe, wurde zum Teil von einem Skifahrer gefilmt.
Was mich aber noch Wunder nimmt; haben alle Spikes montiert? Oder gab es da Vorschriften/Einschränkungen?


----------



## entlebucher (11. März 2010)

Spikes sind verboten, vA wegen der Verletzungsgefahr. Spikes brauchst du auch nur auf richtigem Eis. Auf harten (und weichen) Pisten sind Schlammreifen bedeutend effektiver.

Wie ich am Samstag gesehen habe, hat die Filmcrew (auf Skiern) mit kleinen Handycams gefilmt, die an "verlängerten Skistöcken" befestigt waren. Damit konnten sie beim überholen dicht an die Biker ran, ohne uns in die Quere zu kommen.


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2010)

Samstag in Davos 



(oder in HD (4:3) http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/5178/h)


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. März 2010)

Tour zur Saison Eröffnung im Tessin:
Mountainbike Tour ins Verzascatal: Bellinzona - Magadinoebene - Gordola - Valle Verzasca - Sonogno - Minusio - Locarno

Verzasca Staumauer, gewaltige 220 Meter hoch. Verzasca Stauseee - Lago di Vogorno








Lavertezzo im Verzascatal Tessin mit der Ponte dei Salti Lavertezzo im Verzascatal


 

 

 



Sonogno zuhinterst im Verzascatal




Frasco im Verzascatal




Sonnig und herrlich schön war es.

*- Tour zur Saison Eröffnung im Tessin: Mountainbike Tour ins Verzascatal
- Alle Bilder dazu MTB Tour ins Verzascatal*


cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Kerberos (16. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Samstag in Davos



Sehr schön! Ich habe neulich auch während der Fahrt gefilmt, mit der DigiCam in der Hand. Aber das ging gar nicht, weil ich die Hand natürlich ruhig zu halten versuchte, während ich sie aber auch für's Gleichgewicht brauchte.


----------



## redblack (17. März 2010)

war auch im süden, allerdings mit dem rennvelo. domodossola-lago d'orta-lago maggiore-luino-ponte tresa- porto ceresio- chiasso- lago di como-menaggio-porlezza-lago di lugano- lugano. 280 km nur genuss, sonne, 20 grad, gut essen und ,und, und..... . einfach der hammer.


----------



## tofino73 (22. März 2010)

Selbst eine Autobahn hat was Gutes für uns Biker ;-) Der ist garantiert noch nicht auf der Singletrail Map eingezeichnet: Umfahrung Zürich-Westring





Happy trails


----------



## two wheels (22. März 2010)

In dem Fall müsste ich auch mal mit dem Bike in Richtung Westumfahrung und nicht immer nur mit dem Auto durchrauschen.
Das Gute liegt ja manchmal so nahe  Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (22. März 2010)

Das Naturschutzgebiet dort im Bereich Eingang Üezgi-Tunnel/Bonstetten-Wettswil ist definitiv einen Besuch wert (Auch zu Fuss), vorallem dann wenn das angepflanzte Grünzeug mal blüht. Bei allem verbauten Beton und Teer, fast eine kleine Oase ;-)

Happy trails


----------



## RedOrbiter (22. März 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Happy trails


Was für eine Vorderrad mit drei Speichen ist das? Gefällt mir.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## tofino73 (22. März 2010)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Was für eine Vorderrad mit drei Speichen ist das? Gefällt mir.
> 
> cu RedOrbiter
> www.Trail.ch



Hoi RedOrbiter

Das ist Uralt...  Oder wie heisst es heute korrekt: Retro ;-)
Es ist ein Inferno Magnesium Dreispeichenrad, butterweich aber passt zu diesem Bike weil es auch aus den späten 80er, Anfang 90er stammt.

Happy trails


----------



## Aison (23. März 2010)

@redblack
Hammer Tour  Was ähnliches hab ich auch geplant, nur kürzer 

@all
Bisschen Offtopic: Wo bekomme ich auf die schnelle 32 schwarze DT Swiss Competition 1.8/2.0 270mm Speichen in Zürich her? Muss noch mein Vorderrad einspeichen, fürs Hinterrad hatte ich alles beisammen.


----------



## two wheels (23. März 2010)

@ Aison: Ich hatte meine damals bei Bike-Import bestellt. Ging auch recht schnell aber ich weiss nicht ob Dir das schnell genug ist...


----------



## Aison (23. März 2010)

@two_wheels
Habs jetzt dort bestellt, allerdings das doofe ist halt, dass der Mindestbestellwert 50.- ist. Hab jetzt einfach noch bisschen Werkzeug dazugenommen, das ich sowieso mal wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (24. März 2010)

Heute erste Tour im kurzen Schwarzen  Es wird Frühling


----------



## blaubaer (24. März 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Es wird Frühling



oh ja 
lang ist es her dass ich bei sonnenschein auf dem bike war ...





vllcht die letzten WP punkte eingefahren


----------



## redblack (31. März 2010)

so, das war's. bis zum zum nächsten wp. danke für die vielen, interessanten beiträge. jetzt mit vollgas in die sommersaison.


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2010)

Dem schliesse ich mich an 

und auf viele schöne touren im Sommer


----------



## Kerberos (31. März 2010)

redblack schrieb:


> jetzt mit vollgas in die sommersaison.



Hellyeah!


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2010)

Start Sommersaison:

Wann: 11.04  Uhrzeit: 12:00
Treffpunkt: Gattikon (Hallenbad Schweikrüti)
Tour: Gattikon - Zimmerberg - Hütten - Sihlmatt (Stop mit frischen Forellen zum Essen) - Sihlsprung - Horgenberg - Kammtrail - Gattikon


----------



## RedOrbiter (31. März 2010)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag zu meinem Winterpokal Finale:


Der Widerspruch der folgenden beiden Bilder ist ein wenig Krass!






Was will den der olle Biker in unserem Wald?
Bei der Abfahrt von der Haldi Tour.







Da fahre ich locker auf dem Urner Reussdamm mit dem Bike dahin und sammle ein paar Punkte für den Winterpokal. 
Plötzlch ist es mit der Ruhe vorbei. Nebenan auf der Autobahn ein Unfall mit vier Autos davon eine Stretch Limousine.
kapo Uri




cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## redblack (31. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Start Sommersaison:
> 
> Wann: 10.04
> Treffpunkt: Gattikon (Hallenbad Schweikrüti)
> Tour: Gattikon - Zimmerberg - Hütten - Sihlmatt (Stop mit frischen Forellen zum Essen) - Sihlsprung - Horgenberg - Kammtrail - Gattikon



wieso immer am samstag, da muss ich doch arbeiten.


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2010)

Sonntag ist auch eine Option


----------



## redblack (31. März 2010)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sonntag ist auch eine Option



tönt schon viel besser, da wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2010)

so angepasst 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Start Sommersaison:
> 
> Wann: 11.04 Uhrzeit: 12:00
> Treffpunkt: Gattikon (Hallenbad Schweikrüti)
> Tour: Gattikon - Zimmerberg - Hütten - Sihlmatt (Stop mit frischen Forellen zum Essen) - Sihlsprung - Horgenberg - Kammtrail - Gattikon


----------



## hubabuba__ (3. Oktober 2010)

*thread hochhol*
Wie sehen eure WP Pläne aus?
Und vorallem: Wann ist das WP-Opening-Fondue auf der Lägeren Hochwacht?


----------



## Monsterwade (3. Oktober 2010)

Wäre dabei, wenn der Termin passt.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch dabei  

Ich habe schon lange nichts mehr von smohr gelesen 

Denke werde auch wieder das Team "Zürichgemütlichbiker" ins Leben rufen


----------



## redblack (4. Oktober 2010)

sowieso.


----------



## juergets (4. Oktober 2010)

Bin, wenn ich kann, auch dabei. Im Moment darf ich nur "walken", wegen AC-Gelenk-Sprengung (Tossy III) vor drei Wochen und verstauchter Hand auf der anderen Seite.
Jürg


----------



## smohr (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute...werd mal gleich den Fonduethread eröffnen


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2010)

DAs ist dochein Wort


----------



## Dean-Speedy Go (8. Oktober 2010)

smohr schrieb:


> Hi Leute...werd mal gleich den Fonduethread eröffnen



Werde wohl auch wieder am Winterpokal mitmachen, auch wenn ich kein Mitesser bin.

Gruess Dean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

